# Rob & Steve Smoke a joint



## Robboe (Jan 3, 2005)

Righty-O, here we go.

Start date: 2nd January (that???s yesterday)

Duration: 8 weeks

Target: 14-15lbs weight loss, of which, 10lbs fat loss. 4-5lb margin of error (muscle/water/food)

Training split: 6 day rotation, as follows:

Day	Bodypart(s)

1	Thighs
2	Delts, Triceps
3	
4	Back, Biceps
5	Chest
6	

On seventh day, split begins at day one.

Cardio: Sprinting for 10-15 minutes, 3 times weekly. Sounds excessive, but should be ok.

Day	Duration (mins)
1	
2	10-15 (AM)
3	
4	10-15 (AM)
5	
6	10-15 (Any)

Therefore, only two days a week where I???ll do morning sprints (on eph/caf) and one day where I???ll probably do it in the PM. My squat poundage and leg workouts in general will probably suffer significantly, but it???s only short term. Also, hopefully I can add an inch to my calves. 

Diet:

Gonna do something I don???t usually do when dieting and that???s leave carbs out of my last meal of the day. This is purely because I want more carbs earlier on in the day before my workout if I???m going to be doing morning sprints frequently. However, yesterday???s diet was a bit slap-dash as I???d not fully worked everything out, and since today is a bank holiday and my gym shuts earlier, I knew I???d be lifting earlier so had carbs in my last meal. Other than that change, it???s a pretty standard iso diet with 8 fish oil caps a day. Probably not enough fat but I???ll just see how I go before changing shit round so soon.

Supplements:

Have some 1AD/MO4HN to add to the fray eventually.

After a couple of weeks once I???m well into ???diet mode??? I???ll add in nicotine and eph for appetite and stimulation.

I have one bottle of sesathin so I???ll use that in the latter stages of the diet.

Maybe some Lipo-Ultra and/or Ab-Solved if I see it fit.

Game on.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, today i trained delts and triceps.

Been having trouble with my left delt for a few months now, so gave it a bit of an extended rest over the holidays. Went light today and seemed ok. Not gonna push it for a good long while yet though.

Triceps went well.

Summary:

Delts: 8 sets total.
Triceps: 6 sets total.

And then threw in about 4 sets of abs for the hell of it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2005)

Are you starting an AL journal too?

I wish I could only do 3 cardio sessions a week again.  I've fucked myself because even after the marathon I'll have to continue with more cardio than typically necessary


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 3, 2005)

All, this is a joint journal for the cut-within-the-cut, so any of you other losers may feel free to join in, or start your own.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2005)

You calling me a Loser?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 3, 2005)

If the cap fits...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh, ok so Steve is the loser!  Gotcha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2005)

Alrighty, this will be the stats and pic thread for me, I will post my training and nutrition in my original journal.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 3, 2005)

Stats on Wed. morning, when the diet begins.  Here is a plan of attack:

And if I hadn't said it yet, my diet begins on Wednesday, pics Tuesday night, and stats as of Wednesday morning.

The 8 weeks will be four weeks of an Intensity Phase, followed by four weeks of a Volume Phase. I have been using the intensity phase for the past 3 weeks, though it has been low intensity, and not progressive. The progression starts now.

Here is my split:

Monday: Back and Traps
Tuesday: Chest and Calf
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Delts, Cuff work, and Hams
Friday: Quads
Saturday: Upper Arms
Sunday: Off

Note: I do not train abs and forearms.

My first four days of Diet (Wed. - Sat.) will be No Carb, Low, No, High. Then I will be taking measurements every Sunday morning.

Then next three weeks, the remaining of the Intensity Phase, will have the following amount of High/Low/No carb days:

Week 2: 2/1/4
Week 3: 2/2/3
Week 4: 3/2/2

My last four weeks, the Volume Phase, will be as follows:

Week 1: 1/3/3
Week 2: 2/2/3
Week 3: 3/1/3
Week 4: 3/3/1

Supplements:

GXR -- 2 pills with every Carb Meal.
H.E.A.T. Stack -- start with 3 x twice daily, then increase every 2 weeks.
SesaThin and Fish Oil -- 2 of each, thrice daily.
7-OH (Lean Xtreme) -- max. dosing throughout.
Hoodia (and ECGC and Chocamine) -- probably won't start this until week two or perhaps week 3.

I also have a mix of ICE, LeptiGen Rebirth and extra synephrine, that I will use intermittantly whenever hunger strikes.

I will add PhenoGen the last two weeks, and the following 2-4 weeks post cut. Other supplements include whey (isolate and concentrate) , glucosamine, MSM, leucine, ICE (bcaas), arginine, and Vendatta (if I feel this is necessary pre-workout, on a high carb day). 


And here is my last arm workout:

Barbell Curls

105 x 19
115 x 13
135 x 10

* This was excellent progress over last week, which means that (1) these workouts are productive at least in the short term and (2) eating like a fat bastard has its benefits.

Skull Crushers

95 x 22
105 x 18
115 x 10

Heavy Hammer Curls

85 x 7, 6

V-bar Pressdown

140 x 15, 12

Preacher Curl

70 x 13, 10

1-Arm overhead DB Presses

50 x 12
55 x 6

Standing Double Bi Overhead Cable (what the hell is this really called, anyway?)

30 x 14
35 x 12

Rope Kickback

25 x 17, 12


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 3, 2005)

Are outsiders allowed questions?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Are outsiders allowed questions?



Everyone except you is.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 3, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Everyone except you is.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2005)

Stats

Shoulders-51"
Chest-44 3/4"
Arms-15 1/4"
Forearms-12 3/4"
Abdomen-37 3/4"
Waist-35 1/4"
Thighs-25 1/8"
Calves-L-16 3/4" R-16 7/8"

Skinfolds
Chest-11mm
Ab-32mm
Thigh-8mm

All stats unflexed

weight 226.9lbs


----------



## Robboe (Jan 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Standing Double Bi Overhead Cable (what the hell is this really called, anyway?)



Overhead press-over?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 4, 2005)

Tuesday 4th:

Got up. Did a short 3-4 minute jog for warm up. Did about 4-5 minutes worth of interval sprints, with the rest intervals getting progressively longer, thus indicating just how very unfit i actually am.

I swear i heard my heart ask my lungs "What the fuck just happend?"

Wasn't scheduled to do them this morning, but with yesterday's bank holiday fucking up my gym time, i figured i might as well start them today instead.

I took some photos yesterday. I look much, much worse on film than i do in the mirror. To be fair, i've done what i've wanted for the past 8 months with not a diet in sight since June, so i can't really complain. especially since i've had such a good laugh getting to this stage.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Overhead press-over?


Hercules Curls

All I can picture is Eddie Murphy in that movie The Nutty Professor chanting and clapping "Hercules, Hercules, Hercules"


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice chest (and calves) workout today.  I did 9 sets, all very close to failure.  I had nice energy, and a good pump, and the workout was mildly strenuous.  All in all a good show.  My problem has been getting out of bed.  I can't do it, and so I have been getting to work late.  Need to fix that -- hitting the snooze button for 90 minutes isn't working.

Today is my last day of gluttony (I had pasta, chicken parm, and bread for dinner, which I washed down with an enormous peice of ice cream cake last night), and I will have a large sushi and saki dinner.

Peace.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

This is gonna hurt, I destroyed myself for 3 weeks during the holidays.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

Last one


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Jesus Dale..


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

I know, I wasn't even pushing out with my gut.  I gain and lose weight at will though.  I am gonna do weekly pics instead of bi-weekly me thinks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know, I wasn't even pushing out with my gut.  I gain and lose weight at will though.  I am gonna do weekly pics instead of bi-weekly me thinks.


Damn men, lol. My friend got a small small gut over the holidays, but in two weeks he already lost it. I swear, that boy doesn't even need to necessarily tweak his diet that much either. Just eat a little cleaner and less junk, and bam, he gets cut.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 4, 2005)

Btw, lol, I think this journal should have been called "Rob, Steve, and Dale Smoke a Phatty Blunt"


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 4, 2005)

GImme a week or 2.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 4, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> GImme a week or 2.


  I'm not doubting ya at all.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 4, 2005)

Shoot, he dont look that bad.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know, I wasn't even pushing out with my gut.  I gain and lose weight at will though.  I am gonna do weekly pics instead of bi-weekly me thinks.



I don't think you look that bad. You can still see all the muscle you have underneath that'll look awesome when you drop 5-10lbs of fat.

The bi-weekly thing is for weight only. Stats and pics are fortnightly. Thereby making it easier to detect changes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2005)

Isn't bi-weekly the same as fortnightly?  Or am I mixing it up with bi-monthly?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 5, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Isn't bi-weekly the same as fortnightly?  Or am I mixing it up with bi-monthly?



Bi-weekly means twice weekly.

Bi-monthly means twice montly, which can be rounded to fortnightly.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 5, 2005)

Again, did some interval sprints this morning at about 9:30am after a cup of coffee for about 5-10 minutes. Nothing particularly brilliant though cause i'm still quite unfit.

I've noticed i'm nowhere near as fast as i used to be a few years ago. I put this partly down to being so deconditioned for the activity, but also to the amount of weight i'm carrying around at present. I've never been above 16st before, so this is proving to be a big factor in it.

About 7:30pm i hit the gym to train back and biceps.

Strength hasn't changed, which is just as well since i've only been in diet mode for 3 or 4 days.

Workout summary:

Back: 10 sets
Traps: 2 sets
Biceps: 5 sets

All in all a very productive workout.

Today diet has been dead on.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 5, 2005)

Meh.

I trained delts and hams today, and polished that off with cuff work.  I had good energy from all the sushi I ate last night.  It was good.  Then I did sprints -- two to be exact.  All out for about 30 seconds each, and my heart jumped out of my chest and choked me, it was so pissed.

Meals.

- 3 HEAT, washed down with a double cup of java.
- 1 scoop of whey and my workout blend during and post workout
- around 12 I had another 3 HEAT, 2 SesaThin, 2 fish oil caps (I didn't have my 7-OH dammit)
- 1:30 I had a block of no fat feta cheese, ~275 calories, and Diet Dr. Pepper
- 6 pm more Dr. Pepper, and more HEAT/SesaThin/Fish Caps
- 8 pm pork loin chop and some spinach


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 5, 2005)

Alright, so I had 4 pork loins, kill me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Alright, so I had 4 pork loins, kill me.




Hard transition, isn't it?  I bought 7 bottles of pickles for the first week so that I have something to eat when I crave.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2005)

Ewwwww Pork 

I eat eggs twice a day and fish twice a day, talk about transition.  A seafood lover I am but I'm really get sick of tuna and cod.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, I may need to start the hoodia sooner rather than later.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ewwwww Pork
> 
> I eat eggs twice a day and fish twice a day, talk about transition.  A seafood lover I am but I'm really get sick of tuna and cod.



It was good.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Alright, so I had 4 pork loins, kill me.



Technically, yesterday was the first day of your diet, does this not constitute as a "cheat"?

Is there some dog food consumption on the horizon so soon?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 6, 2005)

Update:

Legs and calves are mildy sore from the sprints.

The worse affected bodypart are the tendons of my ankles and in my feet. I can't even rotate my foot without pain.

Rear delts are sore from last night's back work.

I can't really call Steve a cheat by the way, since today is one of my best friend's birthday and i told her ages ago i'd take her out for a few drinks, thus tonight will stray from diet and consume alcohol. However, this has been planned for a long time when i knew i'd be cutting during this time so it's not like it's unscheduled. This Will be the only consumption of alcohol for about 2-3 weeks (until the next birthday or special occasion) so i'm gonna do some hardcore dieting until then.

Note that i will be sticking to diet up until the actual first sip of an alcoholic beverage. I'm going to persuade myself not to get my usual after-hours subway.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Legs and calves are mildy sore from the sprints.
> 
> ...




I have a weekly scheduled drinking appointment on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays, but I am strong-willed and will not let alcohol run my life.  But I can see how some people would be so weak-willed and alcohol-dependent that they would need to drink.   




BTW, I think the only way we gauge cheating is whether or not we meet our goals.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Technically, yesterday was the first day of your diet, does this not constitute as a "cheat"?
> 
> Is there some dog food consumption on the horizon so soon?



No Robert.  Read my carb cycling article....as much lean protein as I want.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I have a weekly scheduled drinking appointment on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays, but I am strong-willed and will not let alcohol run my life.  But I can see how some people would be so weak-willed and alcohol-dependent that they would need to drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct.  And I won't be drinking during this time at all, which pains me.


----------



## dj_diablo54 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am doing the same thing while cutting. No drinking which hurts me but makes everything so much better. the only draw back is i a will not get as much ass since i won't be doing any really ugly chicks cause i will be sober


----------



## Robboe (Jan 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No Robert.  Read my carb cycling article....as much lean protein as I want.



Oh Bog Off, you.

Dale too.

Trained chest. A productive workout.

Summary:

Chest: 10 sets.

I've stuck to diet today, but as mentioned, tonight i will part-take in some alcoholic beverage testing.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

I will be surprised if I make it more than 1 week w/o beer.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2005)

A couple of peeps have yet to put up pics...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a new computer, and need to load my camera software on it.  But I took the pictures and they look god-aweful.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2005)

Yo, bitches:

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=14447&st=


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2005)

Day 2.

My first four days of dieting (yesterday through Saturday) will be No Carb, Low Carb Minus, Low Carb Minus, and Low Carb.

I listed yesterday's meals, which were intentionally low calories to kick things off and drop water.  Today will be quite low calories again.  I will not list my supplements that do not have calories, since I am being consistent with what I stated before.

- 1 scoop whey concentrate
*lift
- 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop whey isolate
- 2 small pork chops
- 1 tin tuna
- 2 small pork chops

Today was quad day.  I prefer to train quads on there own, because I hate training them, and any excuse to focus on another bodypart will prevail.  I have been mildly sore all week, which is nice; I like being sort.  Its been almost two days, and I am still fat.

Mood.  It sucks today.  I don't know why.  I just feel real mellow and melancholy.  I haven't been hungry, and I am pretty motivated, and I have done much lower calories before.  I am just off and as a result have needed to restrain internal anger at times today.  This is not like me at all.  Perhaps it is just PMS.


----------



## Novo (Jan 7, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Mood. It sucks today ... I am just off and as a result have needed to restrain internal anger at times today. This is not like me at all. Perhaps it is just PMS.


Damn, I think you're right; from what you describe I diagnose PMS. You're officially becoming a big girl's blouse.

Still, look at this way - there aren't many girls around with 17"+ arms, you'll be everso special (and not just the short bus kind this time). Happy to have helped, call me anytime.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 7, 2005)

Did the sessions of sprints have any negative effect on your quad training, Steve?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 7, 2005)

Novo said:
			
		

> Damn, I think you're right; from what you describe I diagnose PMS. You're officially becoming a big girl's blouse.



lmao.

I fucking LOVE the phrase "Big Girl's Blouse". Makes me think of my mam calling me it when i was younger.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn brits and their phrases.  Still, nice to see you around Sarah.

No, Rob, it didn't.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Damn brits and their phrases.




You got that right Guv-na.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2005)

I would just like it noted that it is Friday night/Saturday Morning at 1am and I am NOT shitfaced.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 8, 2005)

You want a medal?



			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No, Rob, it didn't.



Mine did. Slightly.

Trained thighs today. Strength was still more or less there, but i can "feel" my legs weren't at their strongest, and my stamina on sets was somewhat effected.

Workout summary:

Quads: 7 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.

Then did a 10 minute power walk on the tready. I've a bad feeling my shins will be sore tomorrow.

Tomorrow i have done a full week's dieting, but it's far too early to give any feedback about how it's going.

I must admit, i'm enjoying this more frequent training business. I'll probably be eating these words in a few weeks when i begin to resent the gym, but for now, i'm looking forward to every session, and having bodypart training fall on different days everytime is certainly a nice refreshing feeling.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2005)

The sprints might have had an effect, if I went more than two sprints.

Today's diet wasn't stellar.  Calories were still low, so I should be okay, but it was not a model day.  I wasn't home, and I didn't pack food, and I was at the Javits Center all day.

Diet yesterday was spot on.  Arm training was quite good yesterday.  Tomorrow is a no carb day.


----------



## carbchick (Jan 9, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Meals.
> 
> - 3 HEAT, washed down with a double cup of java.



double it up and you have the breakfast of kings.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 9, 2005)

Weight today after a full week was 15st 10.5lbs (220.5) so i'm down like 3lbs, so i'm on target. Made my first mild dietary change.

Trained shoulders and triceps, and it went very well indeed.

Summary:

Delts: 9 sets (seems a lot, but 3 sets were light for my overhead pressing).
Triceps: 7 sets.

Did some abs after (there's something about a diet that actually makes me think doing a few sit-ups will make a difference).

And since i was supposed to sprint this morning (but couldn't cause my gym shuts early on weekends) i did a 12 minute power walk on the tready.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 9, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Today's diet wasn't stellar.  Calories were still low, so I should be okay, but it was not a model day.  I wasn't home, and I didn't pack food, and I was at the Javits Center all day.



What is this place you speak of?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't wanna scare you ladies, but I already hit my numbers for next week

Anyway, here are my weekly pics.  Actually, it is like 6 days, but who's counting.  I notice most progress on my back.

Oh, and that bit of fat under my chin is what is driving me more than anything else.  That is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2005)

Other 3...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 9, 2005)

Dale, I am thinking you need more fiber in your diet.  You look constipated in that double bi shoot.

Rob, its a very large convention center in NYC.  They are having the annual boat show now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2005)

I can assure you Steven, I am regular enough for the both of us.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2005)

I forgot to post my weekly measurements.

Shoulders-51"
Chest-42 5/8"
Arms-14 7/8"
Forearms-12 1/2"
Abdomen-36 1/4"
Waist-34 3/4"
Hips-38 1/2"
Thighs-25"
Calves-16 3/4"

Skinfolds

Chest-9mm
Abd-32mm
Thigh-9mm


----------



## Robboe (Jan 9, 2005)

Dale, what the hell is going on with your ass on your right-side profile pic?

Just so we're clear, i'm only doing pics once a fortnight, same with measurements. Weight is whenever i decide to take it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Dale, what the hell is going on with your ass on your right-side profile pic?
> 
> Just so we're clear, i'm only doing pics once a fortnight, same with measurements. Weight is whenever i decide to take it.



Yeah, I got that.

As for my ass, my weiner was sticking out so I had to adjust them.  They are new boxers and they are very stiff which I imagine is why they stayed like that.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 10, 2005)

Same course, but with about 2 more sprints knocked in for good measure. Must be getting a bit fitter. For some reason i certainly feel "healthier". Wonder if that's just the detox from all the junk food i've been munching the prevous four week?

I was doing them in gale force winds, however, so at times despite pushing myself hard i was pretty much running on the spot. 

Which just infuriated me and made me push myself even harder.

Which just meant i was running on the spot a bit faster.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 10, 2005)

I suppose I owe an update. Let me start by saying this: Diet, Bad. Hoodia, good. So dieting sucks, and dieting on the weekend when everyone around you is eating wonderful foods sucks worse.

I was famished all weekend. I am dialed in however, so cheating was not an option. That said, after my protein last night for dinner I had three (yes three) large bowls of salad with no calories dressing. The last bowl even had an entire can of mushrooms. So I decided it was time to break open the hoodia, and take it for a test drive. God damn.

Well, I have barely eaten all day (which is fine since its a No Carb day) and I have felt full and bloated all day. Its weird tho. I can tell I am hungry, but I feel fat and full. H.E.A.T. Stack plus the hoodia, however, has been very good to me today.

Because I had nocarbs yesterday, and I didn't want to train carb-less, I slammed a half scoop of vendetta and Neurostim when I woke up. I chased that with a double cup of coffee, HEAT, and Hoodia while on my way to the gym. While lifting, I had my post workout blend, and a scoop of whey. Post workout it was two more scoops of whey.

For lunch, I had a medium size salad with some feta cheese and olives, and a can of salmon. For dinner I will have 2 peices of baked salmon and veggies of some sort. That's it. Tomorrow is a High Carb day, and I can't f-ing wait.

Today was back. Strength was actually up -- almost every set I increased by a rep or two, and to pick up the intensity I added about 4 drop sets to the 10 working sets. Plus 3 sets of traps.

After, I went outside for some sprinting. This time I did three full sprints (of about 40-50 yards) and a bunch of 10 yard sprints. It actually felt good. I may die on the basketball court however.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 11, 2005)

I woke up this morning down another 1.5 pounds.  No carb days (especially low calorie ones) are good like that.  Time to stop the lypolytic plunge.  I downed 1/2 scoop of Vendetta and 1 scoop of Nuerostim, along with my assortment of pills.  I trained chest, sipping my during workout drink throughout.  Interestingly, I was very week at first, losing 2-4 reps per set on my first three sets of cable crossovers, and my first set of incline presses.  Then I suppose the Vendetta/coffee/HEAT/etc kicked in.  The rest of my workout I was stronger.

The rest of the day is a High Carb day, and I need it; both for psychological issues, and because the first half of my workout was so poor.  Tomorrow is an off day, and will be a No Carb day.

Tis all.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright wusses, we need starting stats and pics in the thread at AL.  Pronto.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2005)

This weekend I will.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2005)

GIT-R-DUN.  I wanna see some more pics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2005)

None of you having starting pics and stats in this thread yet either, FYI.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 11, 2005)

I won't be putting them here.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 11, 2005)

Trained back today. Trained earlier in the day because i knew i'd be bowling later tonight (Tuesday night = bowling night).

I was worried i'd be a bit weak from the lower calories, sprints and the fact that training so early i'd have little food in me, but the session was suprisingly marvellous. I think eph/caf combo and sipping malto/whey during the workout worked nicely to keep me going. The only thing that "suffered" was probably my rack pulls, which was expected from the sprints.

I was also concerned lack of sleep would have played a factor, since i picked up 'The Da Vinci Code' at 8pm last night and was finished it by 7pm this evening. It's an intriguing and compelling read. I recommend it.

Before the gym i finally dusted off the cobwebs from my iPod player to use at the gym. Working out iTunes is an absolute bastard, especially since my sister has her own and we share the same software, but i already had some good tunes on there for good measure. I wasn't impressed, however, that during a heavy set of T-Bar rows the music shifted from 'One Mic' by Nas, to 'You make me feel like dancing' by Leo Sayer. 

Workout summary:

Back: 8 sets.
Erectors: 2 sets.
Upper traps: 2 sets.
Biceps: 5 sets.

All in all a fantastic workout. Chest tomorrow night and sprints tomorrow morning.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I suppose I owe an update. Let me start by saying this: Diet, Bad. Hoodia, good. So dieting sucks, and dieting on the weekend when everyone around you is eating wonderful foods sucks worse.
> 
> I was famished all weekend. I am dialed in however, so cheating was not an option. That said, after my protein last night for dinner I had three (yes three) large bowls of salad with no calories dressing. The last bowl even had an entire can of mushrooms. So I decided it was time to break open the hoodia, and take it for a test drive. God damn.
> 
> ...



TP

About the Hoodia.  Been reading the Reccommended dosage is around 1.2-1.5g a day split up into three doses.  How quick does the full/fat feeling kick in after supplementation?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 12, 2005)

Pretty quickly.  Almost immediate from the first dose.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2005)

So if you just want to use it for the Full feeling.  You could use it on an as needed basis?

For instance...  Hunger and Binging problems usually occur when I am at home after day at work.  

Interesting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

I was thinking of dropping outta the IM competition yesterday considering the lack of competition but then I thought _"What the hell, maybe someone here will surprise me and bring *something* to the table soon." _ Guess we'll see. Not holding my breath.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

Why don't you run a cut parallel to us.  Then, if you look as though you have beaten us, we will have egg on our faces for not letting you in.  Sure, it's a snowball's chance in hell, but still...


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

Got up and did some sprints. Probably squeezed about one more sprint in within the same distance than i did the last time i did them.

When i got back some prat had left 6 6ft fencing panels, 5 8ft wooden posts and 4 bags of concrete mix on my drive. Now, granted, these were ordered for us since our back fence blew down from the ale force winds we've been having lately, but leaving them on the frickin' driveway. So yeah, i had to shift all those fuckers into the back garden through the sideway, which is like a matchbox labrynth. Not fun. I got some help eventually though.

Anyway, trained chest tonight and had a fantastic workout. Avoided flyes since they seem to aggrivate my shoulder (crossovers don't, however). I felt no ill effect in my shoulder at all in fact, for wish i was well chirpy.

Workout summary:

Chest: 8 sets (2 of which were cable crossover/incline machine press supersets for shits and giggles).

Tomorrow is a total day of rest. I MUST revise for friday's exam since i've been putting it off all holiday. I think i'll have my first refeed after i train legs in the afternoon after my exam on friday too. I'll only do a half dayer cause my daily carb intake isn't exactly "low" (300g/day) so won't really require a big carb up.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's the thread on Avant for the stats and pics. Justput mine up. So far there's only me and Dale up there. Awaiting Steve, J and Sledge.

http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=52&t=14447&


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2005)

Mine are up.

Update:

I played hoops last night.  And I still cannot breathe.  I also remembered that I suck.  Went home after, and so far it had been a very low calorie Low Carb day, and ate.  I had a large bowl of lentils and barley, a large no fat hotdog and a low carb wrap.  I was stuffed.  I must say that H.E.A.T. Stack combined with hoodia is killing my appetite.  It makes me feel bloated/fat; but damn.  This has been a very low calorie week and I almost have to force myself to eat.  Today has been very low calorie as well, and I am dropping weight like mad.  I skipped the gym because I tweaked my knee, and today was quad day.  Tomorrow is arm day and a High Carb day.

I am going to eat big tomorrow (sort of like a clean, low GI refeed), and then I take measurements on Sunday morning and pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2005)

My modem died on wednesday night, so i've been without a connection for a few days. I've re-established my ass-groove in my sofa within these past four days. Good times.

Anyway, brief catch-up:

> Training is going very well still.

> Started salting several of my meals.

> Had a mild carb load on friday night between 7:30-10pm. Didn't eat a lot at all and refrained from eating junk (ate glucose with protein, large bwl of oats, beans on toast and a couple of bagels with cheese).

> Supposed to start 1AD this week, but since things seem to be going well, i may hold off on that for another week and extend the diet to 9 weeks. Not sure yet, but i don't feel it's necessary to include the stuff yet.

Went out for a few hours last night with a coule of mates. Took the car and drank diet coke. Got home at 2am and had to be up at 8am for the cable dude to come ad fix my modem, so that was fun.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2005)

Here are the 2 week pics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2005)

Here is the last one.  I had to run to make dookie and came back with only me boxers on.  I have no idea how that happened.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2005)

Significant loss around your chest, Dale. Arms/shoulders too.

Were these taken after training? You look a bit more pumped than the other pics.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2005)

Actually, no.  I was actually hung over, so maybe a bit dehydrated.

Actually, I had taken off the previous week from training in the first pics, so that could explain it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2005)

BTW, my starting and 2 week pics are up at Avant.  In sum, my spare tire is the same, upper stomach is smaller, and upper body is leaner.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2005)

Week 2 measurements        ***                Change from Baseline

Shoulders-51"                    ***                             0
Chest-43 3/4"                    ***                            -1"
Arms-14 5/8"                     ***                           -5/8"
Forearms-12 3/8"  12 1/2"    ***                            -1/4"
Abdomen-34 1/4"               ***                           -3 1/2"
Waist-34 1/4"                    ***                             -1"
Hips-38 1/2"                      ***                           Didn't do
Thighs-24 1/2"                   ***                           - 5/8"
Calves-16 1/2"  16 5/8"        ***                           -1/4"                                   

Skinfolds

Chest-7mm                         ***                              -4mm
Abd-29mm                          ***                              -3mm
Thigh-8mm                          ***                               0


Weight- 216.9                      ***                             -10lbs


----------



## Robboe (Jan 17, 2005)

Think i've decided i'm gonna change my game plan from an 8 week diet to strip some fat off to a more serious 10-12 week cut.

The plan was to start the 1AD in week 3 (i.e. now) but i'm gonna hold off till week 4 before i even decide. If i go with the 10-12 week diet, i'm gonna hold off until week 5 or 6 before starting them. This is partly because i may be getting some T3 in the very near future. If i do, the change is go.

I'd also like to spend a bit more than 3-4 weeks experimenting with various high/low carb cycling. I've done it in the past before but this time i wanna make my high carb days as clean as possible and keep my sprinting involved.

12 weeks should take me up to easter (since two have already been done) which does me nicely. I'll stay in the mini-cut comp however.

Yesterday i went to my dad's gym with him and di some cardio. 20 minutes on the tready doing interval running and then attempted 15 minutes on the stepper. I had to do it in segments of 8, 4 and 3 minutes a piece. I am so unfit it's not funny.

Tonight trained back.

Workout summary:

Back: 8 sets.
Erectors: 2 sets.
Traps: 2 sets.
Biceps: 6 sets.

I've got an exam tomorrow afternoon, but i should probably still be up early for some sprints. Chest is tomorrow night.

Also, made a further dietary change, taking some more carbs out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 17, 2005)

Update -- Day 2, week 3.  I gave my stats and posted my pics.  And then I woke up today (after not training yesterday, and a very low calorie No Carb day) down another three pounds.  The weight is stripping off, and that ain't always good.  So its a good thing that today is a high calorie day.  It was supposed to be a plain No Carb day, but two meals out will make this a moderate carb, high fat day.  It should be fine though, and perhaps it will add some muscle, in the long run, and keep lypolysis strolling along, rather than screech to a halt.

Certainly, however, this combination of supps is proving effective.

So I woke up and downed a scoop of Vendetta, 2 GXR, and Neurostim.  I felt pretty lethargic at the gym (where is my DOMINATE), and wasn't terribly motivated.  Despite that, I had a very good back and trap workout.  Of course, the intensity was up some, but suprisingly so was my strength.  Pullups are getting easier now that I am losing some of the chubb, but on all lifts I was actually stronger, a nice suprise.  I then chugged my usual 2 scoops of whey, and then had about 7 or so oatmeal cookies I made yesterday.  Basically, I threw a bunch of oats, oil, Atkin's bake mix, and pea protein powder in a bowl with splenda a mil and cooked it up.  They were suprisingly good.

Lunch was a bunch of various steaks and meats (mmmm).  Dinner, we shall see.  Tomorrow will be a low calorie day again, and my hope is merely that on Wed. am, my weight is 217 or less.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd love a steak.

Tuesday 18th:

Had a 3 hour exam today. Went a lot better than friday's debacle. Trained afterwards.

Workout summary:

Chest: 8 sets.

I'm starting to think that my workouts are somehow top heavy. Back and legs take a lot longer than chest day, so i may start doing calves and abs after chest. Possibly even biceps after chest since back takes so much out of me. Only issue i have that is that i'd be doing biceps the day after back. I know it can be done and still growth, so it's given me something to think about. I think it'd help smooth the workout times over a bit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 18, 2005)

I had steak for dinner last night as well.  It was a glorious day. Today was a measley 2 meals, both salmon.  A glass of red with dinner though....


----------



## Robboe (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd love a glass of red wine.

Have you tracked down any Spanish Rioja yet, Steve? I'm telling you, it's the Amber Nectar of the Gods.

Quads/Hams tonight.

Workout Summary:

Quads: 7 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.

Then did 15 minutes fast pace on the tready.

After training went to a boxing event. Was quite good. I was hoping someone would get put on their arse, but no such luck. One kid did get a burstnose though, which was small consolation.

Today and yesterday meals have been only slightly off due to other constraints (Uni and such). I weighed in 2lbs lighter than Sunday yesterday morning also. The proper weigh in is next sunday. The weekend following that, new pics and stats.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 21, 2005)

Have you stopped training, Steve?

Spent several hours with an ex-gf today. That will probably come back to haunt me.

Workout summary:

Delts: 8 sets.
Triceps: 7 sets.

Would have done some abs and 15 minutes power walking on the tready but my gym shuts an hour early on fridays. Tomorrow i hope to go to my Dad's gym again and do some interval running on the tready an i'll attempt a full ten minutes on the stepper this time, without having to give up after eight.

I also have my T3, so this baby is getting extended to 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice, T3 is the greatest.  Have you used it before, I can't remember.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2005)

Nah.

I trained delts today, strength was down a tad.  Quads was yesterday.  Actually a decent workout, but I did not squat (did hacks instead) because of a pull in my lower back.

Dieting is going meh.  I have sort of plateaued, and I only have myself to blame.  This has not been a spectacular week, diet-wise.  But the last few days I have been rockin, and the scall hasn't budgeted.  I can't move off the 218 mark.  Next week was supposed to be a higher calorie week, due to the intensity level, but I may need to scale that back some.  We will reevaluate when I do my weekly weigh in Sun morning.

Also, its damn annoying, but my gut looks the same, and my legs look lean as hell.  I mean seriously, who the hell needs lean legs?  Come now.  If you just saw my quads, hams and calves, you'd think I was 10% or so.  Annoying.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Nice, T3 is the greatest.  Have you used it before, I can't remember.



Certainly have. Over three weeks only. This duration will also be quite short, using smaller doses to "replace" the drop in thyroid and try to maintain normallcy (have i just made a word up) during the latter stages of dieting, not to simulate sooper-dooper supraphysiological levels.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 21, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> I trained delts today, strength was down a tad.  Quads was yesterday.  Actually a decent workout, but I did not squat (did hacks instead) because of a pull in my lower back.
> 
> ...



You sound like even more of a loser now, Steve. Sort that out. This comp is supposed to be for motivation.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 21, 2005)

Checkin to see how this whole thang is rollin?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2005)

We aren't telling.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 21, 2005)

I have cyanide pills under my tongue. You'll never make me talk.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2005)

Yesterday:

Went to my Dad's gym and did some interval running on the tready. Was going to do some stepping but the machines were taken, so did some cycling instead.

Today:

Good back session. Most things were as they were last session, but pulldowns and shrugs did progress nicely. Rack pulls were also suprisingly stronger despite the cardio.

I've put biceps off till tomorrow after chest.

Workout summary:

Back: 8 sets.
Erectors: 2 sets.
Traps: 2 sets.

Had some bother with the ex-gf last night. I KNEW going to see her was going to come back and bite me in the ass.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2005)

How do you do intervals on the treadmill?


----------



## Robboe (Jan 23, 2005)

Increase/decrease the speed at intervals. I do running for 60 seconds at a time cause it takes about 15 seconds to get to the actual speed i want to be at.

They're not "sprints". It is just fast running, but not quite fast enough to dub it "sprints".


----------



## Robboe (Jan 24, 2005)

A.M. - 

Sprints (although they were more like "mild runs") in the bitter cold and gale force winds. Sometimes i wish i had a vaccuum somewhere to run in.

P.M. - 

Trained about 7:30ish.

Workout summary:

Chest: 8 sets (including a superset with the cable crossovers and the hammer-strenth incline machine).
Biceps: 5 sets.

The transition from biceps after back to biceps after chest ran smoothly. I'll gauge how efficient this idea is based on bicep progression and overall feel over the next month or two. If i feel like it's not working out, i'll put bicep work somewhere else.

I know more than anyone how decieving one mirror can be from the next, but after taking my shirt off after training at my gym i'm very satisfied with my progression so far after only three weeks of dieting.

Yesterday, my weight was 15st 8lbs (218lbs) which means i only have to drop another 1lb before next Sunday to meet the second checkpoint.

I'll do a pre-weigh in on Thursday morning to assess whether i need to make a dietary change (since i haven't made one over the weekend) and Thursday night will probably be ending with a 3 hour carb load since i've not had one in a fortnight by then. In another few weeks i'll have to start doing them every week, which i dispise. I hate carb loading/refeeding. I essentially lose my evening and feel like a slob.

Dat it till Wednesday, folks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

Forgot to post weekly measurements.


Shoulders-51 1/4"
Chest-43 3/8"
Arms-14 7/8"
Forearms-12 3/8"
Abdomen-33 1/4"
Waist-33 3/4"
Hips-38"
Thighs-24 1/4"
Calves-16 1/4

Weight as of yesterday-213.9 lbs

Skinfolds

Chest-7mm
Abd-26mm
Thigh-5mm


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 25, 2005)

You need a comparison chart.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes I do.  I would have to do it at work since I had to reboot my comp and didn't have my boot disks for Microsoft word/Excel/Access.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 25, 2005)

Comparing with what you posted at the top of this page for your week 2 measurements, you appear to be adding to the tape measure and dropping from the skin folds in all the right places.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

I think it is more likely that I am dropping in the right places and not changing in the other places.  My arms are staying the same unflexed, but I have dropped about 1/4" from my flexed measurement, weird.  I really don't know why I do shoulder measurements, it is a pain in the ass to get it the same each time and I know I am not getting it in the same place.  I feel as though my shoulders ARE wider, though.  I guess you guys could tell me Sunday when I post pics.

Oh, I started taking Metamucil yesterday.  I am still taking a healthy shit everyday, but it is not coming out so easy as I would like it.  One TBSP 3 times a day seems to have done the trick.

I also bumped my T3 dosage to 80mcg for at least this week to see how it goes.  That is the one thing I hate about T3, the visual effects don't come for a week or so after while the feeling is almost immediate.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I think it is more likely that I am dropping in the right places and not changing in the other places.  My arms are staying the same unflexed, but I have dropped about 1/4" from my flexed measurement, weird.  I really don't know why I do shoulder measurements, it is a pain in the ass to get it the same each time and I know I am not getting it in the same place.  I feel as though my shoulders ARE wider, though.  I guess you guys could tell me Sunday when I post pics.



I don't understand how you can say your arms are "the same" and yet you've acknowledged that they're down 1/4". 

The thing about "feeling" wider in the shoulders - you may be leaning out so your delts are becoming more prominent when you look in the mirror? This happens to me frequently when i diet and my arms lean up somewhat.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

What I was trying to say was that my arms stayed the same unflexed, but I lost an 1/4 inch flexed.   It turned out to be wrong as I have made a table and I lost .4 inches on my arms unflexed.  Here is the table.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 25, 2005)

Plus four pounds.  That is what a High Carb day can do to an endo.  Ah well.  That puts me at 219, which is only down 1 pound from my last checkpoint.  Not good.

On the positive front, my back is rather sore from yesterday's workout, and strength was up markedly today for chest (I also trained tris).  This is good.  Interestingly, I have been rather full all day, despite it being a Low Carb day.  That is what a good High Carb day will do to you.  That's important here, because I have a rather paulty dinner coming up (salmon and salad).

I'll be taking pictures a few days early because I will not be around this weekend, and I want to take them in the exact same place.  Not much else to report.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 25, 2005)

I see you're employing the 'one step forwards, two steps back' approach, Steve.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Plus four pounds.  That is what a High Carb day can do to an endo.  Ah well.  That puts me at 219, which is only down 1 pound from my last checkpoint.  Not good.
> 
> On the positive front, my back is rather sore from yesterday's workout, and strength was up markedly today for chest (I also trained tris).  This is good.  Interestingly, I have been rather full all day, despite it being a Low Carb day.  That is what a good High Carb day will do to you.  That's important here, because I have a rather paulty dinner coming up (salmon and salad).
> 
> I'll be taking pictures a few days early because I will not be around this weekend, and I want to take them in the exact same place.  Not much else to report.



Alpo or puppy chow?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Alpo or puppy chow?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 25, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> I see you're employing the 'one step forwards, two steps back' approach, Steve.



Such is the nature of Carb Cycling.  In the end, I'll still be the sexiest.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 26, 2005)

Dude, remember you're the only one out of the group who wears glasses.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 26, 2005)

And you are the only one with the skin of a 14 year old.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 26, 2005)

They're beauty spots, actually.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 26, 2005)

Yesterday was a total off day, except for the bowling last night (where i set a new PB )

Yesterday and today have been really harsh for hunger control. I'v not broken diet, but it's been hard. I'm definately carb loading tomorrow night. No ifs or buts about it. It's something i need.

Training today has been a welcome distraction and a brilliant hunger blunter. Of course give me a few hours and i'll be ravenous. Strength wasn't really there today, and i finally found out that my overhand grip limit clocks off at about 170k or so (with straps). Although that was after a set of 8 reps with 165k, so there may be a bit left in me yet. However, despite that, i still managed to pull off a good session using drop sets and what not.

Workout summary:

Quads: 6 sets.
Hams: 5 sets.

Then a 20 minute powerwalk on the tready.

Out of interest, is there anything people want me to log more detailed or such? I'm just curious because i rarely get asked about anything and i'm pretty sure i don't know absolutely everything about everything. Just let me know and i'll fill you in.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 26, 2005)

No thanks.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 26, 2005)

Thoroughly enjoyed this thread. Question for ya Rob, exactly what type of diet are you on, Carb Cycling or Keto. I know you mentioned earlier that you were using high/low carb cycling but just wondered if you were following a specific diet plan or modifying to meet your needs.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 26, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> No thanks.



Cute.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 26, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thoroughly enjoyed this thread. Question for ya Rob, exactly what type of diet are you on, Carb Cycling or Keto. I know you mentioned earlier that you were using high/low carb cycling but just wondered if you were following a specific diet plan or modifying to meet your needs.



Actually no mate, i'm not doing any sort of low carb or carb cycling. I've kept my carbs up actually, in the 280-300g region. Tomorrow will mark only my second carb load, and it'll be over about 3-4 hours, so i can only manage about 400g carbs in that session.

Protein is around the 300g mark and i've been making dietary amendments every week apart from last Sunday. I'll weigh myself tomorrow to see how things are going before tomorrow night's carb load. The next "official" weigh in for the comp is next Sunday. Pics taken on saturday afternoon for checkpoint two.

I can't remember exactly, but i may have made note somewhere in this journal that i'm gonna play around with low/high carb days, but since i now have some T3, i'm not so sure.

That help clarify?

Thanks for the question.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah, you summed it up. I'll be interested to see your weight checkpoints given the T3 and consumption of 300g of carbs. Have you ever taken T3 before. If so, what results did you see. Just curious because carbs seem fairly high to be on a cut. You thinking of stacking T3 with Hoodia later in the diet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 27, 2005)

So you are consuming about 2800 calories on protein and carbs?  What about fat?  I would never drop fat at that level, even if fat was zero.

Also, I dropped a pound today; I will probably do my checkpoint measurments and pictures a few days early or a few days late -- I won't be around this weekend.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 27, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, you summed it up. I'll be interested to see your weight checkpoints given the T3 and consumption of 300g of carbs. Have you ever taken T3 before. If so, what results did you see. Just curious because carbs seem fairly high to be on a cut. You thinking of stacking T3 with Hoodia later in the diet.



The carbs are being taken out most weeks, remember. Bit by bit.

Yes, i used T3 last easter for about 3 weeks at a mild dose while i was using ONE. Overall, no huge change in bf loss, though i did see some muscle gain. there seemed to be a nice synergistic effect from the T3 and 1T.

Probably no hoodia, no. I use nicotine and eph for appetite/hunger. Nor can i really afford anymore supplements at this stage.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 27, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So you are consuming about 2800 calories on protein and carbs?  What about fat?  I would never drop fat at that level, even if fat was zero.



When i first started the diet 4 weeks back i was around 3100kcals. I've been making amendments each week so i'm probably between 2900-3000kcals now. Fat seems to still be coming off, albeit slower than it was at first. But that's to be expected.

After this week, i'm gonna shift the carb loads a bit closer together. So i've gone from doing them once a fortnight, so about once every ten days. Next time i'll probably do one after 8 days. After that, by week 6 or so, i'll be doing them once a week. This is also when i start the T3.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 27, 2005)

Trained shoulders and tris this evening, and threw some abs in to boot.

Workout summary:

Delts: 8 sets.
Tris: 6 sets.
Abs: 3 sets.

This AM i weighed in half a lb lighter than Sunday, so i gotta drop another half lb by Sunday to meet my second checkpoint. That shouldn't be a problem.

I've started my carb load after training (current), although i have started it a bit late at night (8:30ish). I'll still manage to get down a decent 3-400g carbs before midnight though. I may have to economise in places however. I may go and buy myself some lucozade or something. I don't want to tempt myself with the sweets at the shop, however. Definately not during a carb load anyway.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 27, 2005)

just checkin up on yall suckas


----------



## Robboe (Jan 29, 2005)

It's going all gravy, baby.

Back this afternoon. Progressively, it was a good workout, and i did some deadlifts for a bit fun instead of rack pulls (managed 205k [451lbs] for a single too, and that's without properly deadlifting for ages). However, it didn't "feel" productive, if you know what i mean?

Workout summary:

Back: 8 sets.
Erectors: 3 sets (1 set being the single).
Traps: 2 sets.

Then did a 15 minute powerwalk on the tready.

Just about to put checkpoint 2 progress pics up on Avant. Checkpoint 2 stats will be taken and posted tomorrow. I only had half a lb to drop between Thursday morning and Sunday morning, so i'm quietly confident i've met my deadline.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 29, 2005)

Forgot to mention, i've started LipoDerm-Y Ultra (1 sq per pec and 1 sq either side of my navel) and SesaThin (starting at 2 caps/day) also.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 30, 2005)

Starting to feel flat again already. Today's workout was meh. Thought i'd tugged my left delt again pushed myself too hard on the incline smith press, but it seems alright now. Obviously still not 100%.

Workout summary:

Chest: 9 sets.
Biceps: 6 sets.

15 minute power walk on the tready afterwards.

Went to bed quite late/early this morning also. Was at my mates house playing on Athens 2004, Smackdown Vs. Raw and Pro Evo 4 for a good 6 hours last night.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 30, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So you are consuming about 2800 calories on protein and carbs?  What about fat?  I would never drop fat at that level, even if fat was zero.
> 
> Also, I dropped a pound today; I will probably do my checkpoint measurments and pictures a few days early or a few days late -- I won't be around this weekend.



Ok, just took the time to work out how many calories i'm on right now after all my dietary amendments over the past four weeks. My current numbers are:

230C
305P
57F

(Not exact mind you) So my calories are approx. 2650kcals at present. My current bodyweight is 217lbs (as of this AM), which means i'm on just slightly over 12kcals per lb, which is ideal so soon into a diet.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2005)

Shoulders-50 1/4" 
Chest-42 3/4" 
Arms-14 3/4" 
Forearms-12 1/4"
Abdomen-32 7/8"
Waist-33 1/2"
Hips-38 1/4" 
Thighs-24"
Calves-16 3/8"

Skinfolds

Chest-5mm
Abd-25mm-This is becoming easier to grab so I don't imagine it will move much in the next couple of weeks.
Thigh-5mm

Weight-209lbs unofficial-I used my roommates scale instead of the one at the gym, I will hit that one up tomorrow.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2005)

Here are som epics.  I am very disappointed in these.  I did eat like an asshole the last 2 days so it is to be expected.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2005)

I am posting 2 leg shots I took a few weeks ago as well.


----------



## bludevil (Feb 1, 2005)

aight fella's, chime in and let us inquiring minds know how it's going


----------



## Robboe (Feb 1, 2005)

Trained thighs today. Strength was alright, but the stamina just wasn't there. I was back at Uni today also, which has effected my day somewhat. I am really starting feel like i'm dieting now, and it sucks. It's getting to the stage where the taste of plain oats or rice is becoming near euphoric.

I'm scheduling a carb load for this weekend. I reckon i may do it on Friday night after back training. That would mean 8 days between then and my last carb load which is about right. I'd then plan another for 8 days after that on the saturday before the frequency of them increases to 6-7 days apart.

I've worked out that if i'm around 12%bf like i think i am, dropping another 8lbs would make me about 8%, which would suit me fine by week 10. However, i have a feeling to make that i'll have to do up to 12 weeks, so we'll see (Currently in week 5 remember).

Workout summary:

Quads: 9 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.

A 15 minute powerwalk on the tready afterwards.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 1, 2005)

I started my volume phase today.  Nice change of pace, really.  I had a pretty crappy weekend, but an ultra-tight day yesterday righted this lypolytic ship.  After today even tigher (lower calorie) day, I should be shedding fat faster than Oprah before her wedding day.  I even tightened my belt an extra notch today (that is two notches since this started).

In total, I am down (in 4 weeks) about 11 pounds, and 2 inches on the gut.  I want more -- I still am fat.  I will be posting pics (taken yesterday) on Avant tonight; and I have already posted my updated stats.

Tis all.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 1, 2005)

I only realised on Sunday night, but if my love handles were tighter, i'd probably have a 2" smaller waist.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 1, 2005)

IF.

Pics are up, lovehandles blow yours away.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 2, 2005)

Ha. Yeah, "if".

Had a strange session today because unlike the weekend where my chest and back were stronger but i didn't "feel" like i'd had a productive workout, today my strength was down and yet i'm really pleased with the workout i had. Go figure.

I've been swamped the past two days with Uni work that's due in on Friday morning. I've still got loads to go. Looks like i'll be pulling a late one tonight. 

Workout Summary:

Delts: 9 sets.
Triceps: 7 sets.
Abs: 4 sets.

Hopefully i'll get enough work done tomorrow so i can go to the gym and do some sort of cardio business. Looks like friday night will be my carb load evening. I need it, but i'm dreading it.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 2, 2005)

Hows the strength?  Post the weights you guys have been using pre cut to post cut.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 2, 2005)

Good question.  For me, its holding up rather nicely.  For example:

.....................week 1............week 4
pullups...............6....................9
barbell rows.....205 x 11......225 x 10
Incline Bench....225 x 16.....225 x 15
barbell curls.....135 x 11......135 x 8

That was during my intensity phase (to failure and beyond).  This week I began my volume phase, so I will not be training to failure (and thus getting less reps than if I was).


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 2, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> I only realised on Sunday night, but if my love handles were tighter, i'd probably have a 2" smaller waist.



I only realized this today, buy if I wasn't fat, I'd probably have a 6" smaller waist.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 3, 2005)

Jackass.

Dyl, my strength is more or less till there, in some cases improving, but on some days i'm obviously weaker than others. It's only been five weeks so i'm not expecting my strength to totally disolve.

Anyway, only updating this today because i feel i must make note of something. I did my mid-week weigh in today and i'm down a full 1lb from Sunday morning. This is quite strange because i've done the amount of activity i did last week, and i've not implemented the dietary amendment i had scheduled in. Recently, i've been dropping 0.5-1lb over a full week, but this is within four days so i'm quite surprised. The only things i've changed is the addition of lipoDerm-Y Ultra and SesaThin. I can really only attribute it to the SeaThin, but i've only been dosing 2 caps/day for four days so i'm a bit stumped.

It may just be a glycogen/water issue of course.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day i've had.

Past couple of days actually. I've been running off 4-6hrs sleep a night for the past 3 days in order to get an assignment complete by this AM for Uni. During one of the days, my PC monitor decided to blow up, then i broke my computer chair.

Yeserday i did a good cardio session doing 25 minutes of interval running on the tready and 20 minutes on the stepper, managing to pull my left calf muscle during this time.

On the way back from Uni this afternoon, my rear windscreen decided to spontaneously pop. I thought my car was being shot at. So yeah, had to ring up for quotes to replace it and drive it down to a garage to get it fixed, so i've been without a car this evening and won't have one until lunchtime tomorrow.

Combine this with a diet and today being the last day before my refeed... So, after all of this, i'm knackered, and it showed during my back workout. Strength was down significantly.

Workout summary:

Back: 11 sets.
Erectors: 3 sets.
Traps: 3 sets.

Dunno if anyone's noticed a theme but my volume has been slightly higher this week.

I've done my refeed tonight. I'm stuffed and i've got a feeling i'll have trouble getting to sleep tonight, but i may get some more down me before i go to bed.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

Strength was up nicely today.  So was my weight.  So that ain't such a good wash.  Ah well.  Its not going to be a fun weekend, with two no carb days.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah, my strength was up today too. I feel a million times better infact.

Had a productive refeed last night and feel much, much better for it today.

Workout summary:

Chest: 9 sets.
Biceps: 6 sets.

I've also decided to start doing light, high rep calf work every workout for a bit to see what happens. My calves can hardly get any smaller afterall. These will be done in a staggered fashion at the end of my workouts with whatever bodypart i'm training at the time.

Also, i like the idea of LipoDerm-Y Ultra having caffiene to work as localised duiretic in order to view the results of the yohimbine sooner, but i gotta be honest, it doesn't work. I am seeing quite blatant wate retention around my lower ab region.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 6, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Anyway, only updating this today because i feel i must make note of something. I did my mid-week weigh in today and i'm down a full 1lb from Sunday morning. This is quite strange because i've done the amount of activity i did last week, and i've not implemented the dietary amendment i had scheduled in. Recently, i've been dropping 0.5-1lb over a full week, but this is within four days so i'm quite surprised. The only things i've changed is the addition of lipoDerm-Y Ultra and SesaThin. I can really only attribute it to the SeaThin, but i've only been dosing 2 caps/day for four days so i'm a bit stumped.
> 
> It may just be a glycogen/water issue of course.



To add further mystery, today i did my "official" weigh-in, only a day after a large refeed on Friday. I am down 2lbs, which just goes to show the importance of periodical carb loads/refeeds/high calories, and that SesaThin is more than placebo water.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

If there was a league for how regularly and indepth we updated this thread, Steve, i'd be whoopin' your ass like Tyson in his heyday.

Strength was up across the board again today. I fuckin' love the after effects of a good refeed. I still feel energised and upbeat. It'll probably be around about wed/thurs when i start to feel sluggish and rundown again. I'll probably schedule another refeed for friday night.

You'll notice my volume has gone back down to normal after last week's moderately higher volume.

Workout summary:

Quads: 6 sets.
hams: 4 sets.

Did Operation Shock & Awe on my calves again during my last few sets of hams also. Finished up with 15 minutes of power walking on the tready. 

Tomorrow is delts/tris.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

You guys still playing this game?!? I admire your persistance, but give it up- I'm gonna kick your asses!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

Sure you are.

There are three weeks left to play. The penultimate checkpoint is next weekend, and the final checkpoint is a fortnight after that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 7, 2005)

If we are doing this dog food eating thing I am so fucked this weekend.  I would easily say I am up 2-3lbs from having to miss training and eating like a fuck while I was up in VT.  Add the Super Bowl to that and I am one pissed off mofo.

I am hitting the gym in a few minutes and I am imagining to be very sore afterwards.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

So am i the only one who's actually making progress in the scale in the opposite direction?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> So am i the only one who's actually making progress in the scale in the opposite direction?



Appears that way.

Thank god Rob bailed on the dogfood first.

This am I was up 1.5 pounds from the last checkpoint, which means I'd need to drop a buncg O weight before sunday.  Strength was up again, and my stomach was down a hair.

Today I will starve myself and see what happens.  

My volume is up to 4 sets, which is where it becomes mildly taxing, next week it gets tough.  Strength will likely plummet accordingly.

Its been 5 weeks, and while I have steadily progressed, it has not been profound.  I am sort of disappointed at my less than stellar will power, time to turn it up a notch for the home stretch.  I need to finish in the 20_ range.

More importantly, however, I bought a boat this weekend.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 7, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> More importantly, however, I bought a boat this weekend.



Lucky...You ever take it off any sweet jumps.

I will be below 205 by the end of this contest.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2005)

Say what?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 7, 2005)

It's from Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> More importantly, however, I bought a boat this weekend.




Nice any pics?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Thank god Rob bailed on the dogfood first.



Yeah, i kinda wish i'd either a) lied about my weight, or b) faked some photos.

Tell me about this boat.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.glastron.com/pages/Models/GS249.html

24 foot glastron.

Sleeps 4, micro, fridge, satellite radio, loaded.  Life is good.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2005)

Damn Very nice! 

Where do you boat the adirondacks?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

I want a boat.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

So that's why you spent the weekend at that centre.

Have you been saving up for it, or are you paying in installments?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I want a boat.



No you don't.

You want a friend with a boat.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

Steve.. will you be my friend?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't be so stupid.

Steve has taste and sense.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2005)

And to think.. I was going to talk him into crossing the pond to pick you up.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> And to think.. I was going to talk him into crossing the pond to pick you up.




The dude ain't Ellen McCarthy. You think he could manage that?

Besides, the thing only holds four average people. So you and Steve together would probably cause it to capsize.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 7, 2005)

Installments baby.

Long Island, NY.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 8, 2005)

I bet you've bought yourself a captain/sailor outfit too, haven't you?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 8, 2005)

Got up early today as i had some jobs today, including take some rubbish down to the skip by the river. Obviously, the dudes who fixed my rear windscreen on friday didn't clean the boot properly because while taking shit out i sliced my finger open and it bled like a biatch. I wasn't amused.

Since i was up, decided i would train early too. This means i won't be rushing back from Uni today at 6pm (i'm in 1-6 today) to get to the gym in order to get to bowling on time (9pm), and also means i'll be a bit more recovered after delts/tris for bowling. The downside is that i'm currently eating meal three and it's only 12pm. I'm gonna be stuffed now and starving later.

Another productive workout. Strength was up on delts, but not as significantly for triceps.

Workout summary:

Delts: 6 sets (notice the lower volume again).
Triceps: 6 sets.
Abs: 3 sets.

Continued OS&A on calves between sets of abs also.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 9, 2005)

Update, Wednesday, middle of week, um, 6.  The third and final way-point is this Sunday.  And I haven't been making noticable improvements most of this 2-week period, until today.  I was 217 at the last checkpoint, and I have been hovering in the ~218 range the last week.  Yesterday, I was spot on, and I weighed in this AM at about 215, and looking much leaner.  Must have dropped a bunch of water, with a light food day.

So as I type this, motivation is high, and I need to keep this tight, and low calorie and low carb for a few days -- I really want to get the gut below 39 inches before Sunday.

Oh, and my recent strength gains have leveled off.  It must have been CNS acclimation, since I changed routines.  Ah well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 9, 2005)

Where do you measure your gut at?  At the navel?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, the widest point.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 9, 2005)

The navel is your widest point?  Mine is a touch lower I think.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 9, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Must have dropped a bunch of water, with a light food day.



I wish i could. As novel as the caffeine is LipoDerm-Y Ultra is, i don't think the localised duiretic effect pans out in reality.

Not in me, anyhow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 9, 2005)

Maybe your skin is just unnaturally impervious to caffiene.  Or maybe you are a freak.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

What do you mean, "maybe"?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 10, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Or maybe you are a freak.


You are just now noticing this?   

BTW - Nice Boat


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Denks.  I can't WAIT to get it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2005)

So when's the Boat Warming Party


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Memorial day weekend.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll bring the Patron.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

Mid-week weigh-in puts me down 1.5lbs since Sunday. I do look flat though, but strength is still more or less there. I "feel" drained, and yet my sets seem to pull out all the stops and manage to reproduce more or less what i lifted last week - in some cases, for a few extra reps. So, at this point, i'm 3.5lbs down since the last checkpoint, and 0.5lbs over my target weight. Grand.

I kinda hope tomorrow night's refeed will put the 0.5lbs back on me though.

Workout Summary:

Back: 8 sets.
Erectors: 3 sets (would have been 2 sets, but i messed my grip up on the first set and put it down after a rep).
Traps: 2 sets.

Chased up the workout with 20 minutes power walking on the tready.

Hopefully i'll get up early tomorrow and do A.M. sprints. Chest and biceps tomorrow evening and then i'll start the refeed.


----------



## bludevil (Feb 10, 2005)

So when is the chow-chow eating contest over?
Going strictly by thread and weigh-in's,  TCD seems to be leading at this point, of course pics could tell a different story and Dale and TP could be sandbagging on the stats.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2005)

I believe I have lost the most weight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Pics are up, over at Avant.  So you can see if we are sandbagging, or just fat.

At the half-way point, I was down ~11 pounds.  I will probably be 4 pounds lighter (~213) this Sunday when I way in.  We shall see.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Pics are up, over at Avant.  So you can see if we are sandbagging, or just fat.



how come you don't post them in your photo gallery here?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

No reason really.  Laziness, I guess.  Never bothered to figure out how this gallery thing worked.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> So when is the chow-chow eating contest over?
> Going strictly by thread and weigh-in's,  TCD seems to be leading at this point, of course pics could tell a different story and Dale and TP could be sandbagging on the stats.



Well, my updates always seem to be a lot more positive than these two badgers, but today i've learned that for overall weightloss, i'm being destroyed by all three of the other competitors. Which is fair, i suppose, since they're all coming down from higher bodyfat %s.

And end of the competition, the amount lost doesn't really mean shit - it's the comparison of the baseline photos against the checkpoint four photos. So i'm probably going to be lanced in that aspect also.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2005)

All of my stuff is in my OPT journal, I just wanted to keep it there cuz I have never had a journal go for either 100 posts or more than 3 weeks.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I believe I have lost the most weight.



You got Matt's 16lbs beat? 

Respect.

Currently, the losses are as follows:

Steve: 14-15lbs.
Matt: 16lbs.
Me: 12.5lbs.
Dale: ____lbs.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> how come you don't post them in your photo gallery here?



Putting photos up once is a hassle in itself. Once they're up somewhere, i don't really care to go about putting them up somewhere else - not when i can just link to them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 10, 2005)

I was 211.6 today, down from 226.9, so he has me beat as well.  I _was_ 209 2 weeks ago before my week off.  I don't remember this shit being so hard.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2005)

Well sheeeeeet...

Until this afternoon i actually thought it was winning in the weightloss stakes.

What a bitter reality.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah, Rob, you suck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey, you guys are actually doing pretty decent. Nice losses. About to go check out the picsin a few. 

Steve- Nice boat, congrats. Pick up the new "Seeker" book yet?

Rob- What are you studying? Nice informative posts in here BTW.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2005)

Computing with a business perspective.

Strength was still there this session despite it being a full week since my last refeed, so that's a positive note to take. Don't feel tired or run down either, but definately flat. Currently refeeding.

Workout summary:

Chest: 8 sets.
Biceps: 5 sets.

Continued OS&A on my calves. My aim to do high-rep seated calf raises is getting ever closer. I'm currently on 30 rep sets with 25k. Once i can manage 40 reps for two sets i'll start putting the weight up. 

Checkpoint 3 on Sunday.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 11, 2005)

I think my pics are in here are they not?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2005)

Yea, they're in this thread.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 11, 2005)

Dale's can be found in hizz-ere, but on Avant there's a thread with everyone's baseline pics and progress pics so they're a lot easier to find.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 12, 2005)

New pics tomorrow, bitches.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 12, 2005)

I hope to Christ this lower ab water retention from the LipoDerm shows up on the pics clearly. At certain times of the day it looks frickin' ridiculous. Combine it with bloat from a refeed and it looks like i'm carrying a stash of drugs under my skin.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 12, 2005)

Or, you are just fat.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 12, 2005)

Can't rule that out.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 13, 2005)

New pics and stats are up, so step to you lot.

Refed on friday night. Didn't feel my typical "refreshed" self like i usually do the day after a refeed on saturday. This has carried over today somewhat. I feel a bit lethargic and sluggish a bit. Strength was alright, but endurance was a bit lacking.

So yeah, i weighed myself today and despite being 0.5lbs over my target weight for this checkpoint, i'm now 2lbs under it, but i honestly thing i'm holding from the refeed still. I don't want to make any dietary amendments just yet because of such uncertainty. I'd up my SesaThin, but i'm gonna run out soon and prefer longevity of use over short, large doses. I plan to weigh myself on tuesday now to see how my weight is affected after a couple more days.

Workout Summary:

Quads: 8 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.

OS&A on calves again. You can pretty much take this as a given from now on in.

finished off with 10 minutes power walking on the tready. Would have done 20, but my shins were burning like motherfuckers and it was becoming too painful to walk. Moreso than it usually is.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 13, 2005)

A few pics, and my meager stats, are up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2005)

Here we go, week 6


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2005)

last 2


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2005)

Shoulders-50 1/4"
Chest-42 7/8"
Arms-14 3/4"
Forearms-12 1/2"
Abdomen-32 7/8"
Waist-33 7/8"
Hips-37 1/2"
Thighs-24 3/4"
Calves-16 3/8"

Skinfolds

Chest-5mm
Abd-23mm
Thigh-5mm

Weigh in tomorrow as always


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 13, 2005)

yall be lookin good


----------



## Robboe (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we've all dropped a lot of chub off our faces, so at least we all look a bit decent when dressed.

Workout Summary:

Delts: 6 sets.
Triceps: 8 sets.
Abs: 4 sets.

OS&A on calves.

20 minutes power walking on the tready.

I need to remember to weigh myself in the morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 14, 2005)

Yesterday's bought with a stomach virus, and today's starvation diet should let me drop a few easy pounds.  I missed my last two workouts, however.

I did try on my "skinny" pants today.  While they were still a bit tight, I was able to get them on.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

TP, are you going to the arnold this year??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, do I have gyno?  This is freakin me out.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey, do I have gyno?  This is freakin me out.




it doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2005)

Phew.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Pfunk, I added what I thought was 5 inches to my vertical but it actually turned out to be 7 inches since the beginning of my OPT program, and that is without any real direct jumping regimen.  I am actually thinking it came from the push jerks.  I think that weighted movement, more than any other, mimicks the full body coordination of the jump.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey Pfunk, I added what I thought was 5 inches to my vertical but it actually turned out to be 7 inches since the beginning of my OPT program, and that is without any real direct jumping regimen.  I am actually thinking it came from the push jerks.  I think that weighted movement, more than any other, mimicks the full body coordination of the jump.




I wouldn't doubt it.  The explosiveness from the hips on a push jerk is really incredible.  Also, it is more like a plyometric exercises any way and the force output is great.  I never did any jumping plyos but after doing a few training cycles of olympic lifting I was doing 24" box jumps with 25lb DBs in hand.  Not bad for a 190lb, 5'5" midget.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2005)

I can also feel it in the extension portion of the shoulders.  It's as if I can feel my whole body extend at once from triple extension, thru to my rib cage/obliques and then thru the shoulders.  I actually just started noticing this the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey, do I have gyno?  This is freakin me out.



Not from those pics. What makes you ask?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2005)

BC axed Eggs if a pinata of me he made had gyno.  I guess you had to be there.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 15, 2005)

I weighed in at 209.6lbs.  Luckily for me TCD pussed out on the dog food before me, thence nullifying the verbal contract.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> TP, are you going to the arnold this year??



Yes sir.  You?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I weighed in at 209.6lbs.  Luckily for me TCD pussed out on the dog food before me, thence nullifying the verbal contract.



Just as well too, cause i'd be chowing it for a second time after last Sunday.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yes sir.  You?



yes sir.  Does avant have a booth that you will be at again?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 15, 2005)

No, we passed this year.  I will be walking around the expo with Caleb and Sledge, though.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

hopefully I will bump into you then.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 16, 2005)

Someone pay for me to go too.

Giving myself a rest from the powerwalking for a few days. My shins are beginning to ache.

On the diet front, my appetite seems to be raging in the morning and hunger persists despite eating. By the afternoon and copious cups of coffee and nicotine, i'm good. I need to remember to do a preliminary weigh-in tomorrow to see how things are going, but i will say that my upper ab region is beginning to look a bit leaner. I doubt this will come out on photographs though. What i see in the mirror and what prints on film are two different ball games altogether. My weight tomorrow will determine any dietary amendments, but either way, by Friday, SesaThin will be off the cards.

Workout summary:

Back: 10 sets.
Erectors: 2 sets (Deadlifts today were really tough).
Traps: 2 sets.

All in all, a good workout.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 17, 2005)

Weighed in 4lbs lighter than Sunday. Obviously, this is a lot, but i do think i was holding quite a bit on Sunday morning, hence why i was 2lbs over my target weight. Other than that, i think this is dead on. This coming sunday will probably be screwed up again though.

Good session, strength was more or less up, although only by a rep or two here and there. I look quite flat.

No OS&A because i forgot. I'll do them tomorrow before i refeed.

Workout summary:

Chest: 8 sets.
Biceps: 4 sets.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 17, 2005)

Weirdness today.

I weighed in at about the same 215.  But I looked a helluva lot leaner.  Upper abs and serratus looked nice, and the spare tire was smaller.  But (yeah, another friggen but) my stomach measured the same.

Any guesses as to what is going on?

Then, I was markedly weaker at the gym, which was annoying.  But it was a good (back, bi and trap) workout, and I am nicely sore from yesterdays workout.  I was also wearing a tee shirt and veins started popping through the shirt, and you could see cuts through it as well.  Or, I am simply delusional.

Anyway, today is a high carb day.  

P.S.  Patrick, will you be around all day?  It would definitely be good to meet up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2005)

What did you eat yesterday?

My situation is similar, the scale is the same but I see marked improvement in my face, back, and serratus.  I may even take pics Sunday.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

> P.S. Patrick, will you be around all day? It would definitely be good to meet up.



yeah, i will be there on friday and sat.  I'll look for ya.




> I weighed in at about the same 215. But I looked a helluva lot leaner. Upper abs and serratus looked nice, and the spare tire was smaller. But (yeah, another friggen but) my stomach measured the same.
> 
> Any guesses as to what is going on?




OH, that is probably what the people at fitness and bodybuilding call the "hardening phase"


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> OH, that is probably what the people at fitness and bodybuilding call the "hardening phase"


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

What there isn't a Hardening Phase?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What there isn't a Hardening Phase?




yes there is.  i believe the proper scientific term for it is BULLSHIT.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm the Bullshit Phase.

I'll have to read up on that


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

I think of heard of that phase


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2005)

Playa hatin bitches.  

I actually think mine is my skin tightening up cuz my skinfolds dropped too.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

Dale, if only you knew what we were talking about  

Oh, I think you should go be a member over there too


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

I think we TP to go back for the grand hoooorrrrrraaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

DAMMIT I WAS SERIOUS

What is this BULLSHIT PHASE?

And an encore presentation from TP would be funny


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think we TP to go back for the grand hoooorrrrrraaaaaaaa!!!!


  OMG would that ever be funny


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

Yall are trouble makers.. even moreso than myself.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yall are trouble makers.. even moreso than myself.




bull shit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 17, 2005)

Grand hurah?  What did I do?  I don't recall any of this.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 18, 2005)

lol. I've just caught on.

http://www.fitnessandbodybuilding.com/

Go to the forums and see if you recognise any handles in the diet forum.

Steve, remember a particular character who sucked Beverly and Mercola cock on a daily basis?...

"Just because your handle says you're a doctor, doesn't mean...you know shit."


----------



## Robboe (Feb 18, 2005)

I've tried searching for "hardening phase", but the search function hasn't been fully implemented, i don't think. "hardening phase" returns exactly what hardening phase (sans speech marks) returns, so i get threads that just mention hardening (of arties, muscles etc...), and any thread with the word phase in it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 18, 2005)

I feel bad for the members of that board -- they are all IR.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 18, 2005)

No, TP WE ARE ALL IR!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, and he doesn't let any of them drink coffee. Or at least more than one cup per annum.

They haven't lived.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok, back to the journal.

Firstly, why do people think i've _gained_ weight whenever i'm dieting? This isn't the first time this has happend. I wouldn't mind as much if i had my top off the increased definition gave this effect, but i' always wearing a t-shirt. 

Yesterday i actually trained twice. Both high rep GPP workouts. One in the AM, one in th PM. After the PM session i did a refeed. What today feels like a very productive refeed, even though an hour into it i thought i may have to stop from feeling nautious - and that was only after a large bowl of oats. If it was a beer drinking competition i'd be officially classed as a "pussy". I'd be made to wear a hat or some shit like that. Anyhoo, in the end, it was a good 500g refeed between the hours of about 7pm and 12am. Slept alright, but did wake up at about 6am needing a drink of water.

Strength was back up today. As was endurance, as you'd expect.

Workout summary:

Quads: 6 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.
OS&A.

Again, no powerwalking. Still giving my shins a bit R&R for a few days.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 20, 2005)

How's everyone's weekend been?

I had a good laugh going out last night, then waking up ~6hrs later under 4" of snow. Oh what fun.

I don't mind snow so much, it's just driving in it is a right pain. I may go out and build a snowman in a bit though. It's the good type of snow that actually sticks together. On my way to the gym today i was tempted to stop my car and join in a snowball fight but refrained. It would be good fun scrubbing some little kids i must admit.

Still got to the gym and had a good workout. Strength was pretty much up on everything. Friday was a good refeed.

Other stuff: LipoDerm-Ultra runs out soon. Probably by tomorrow in fact. I've got a bottle of Ab-Solved i'm gonna try to see what happens. granted, i'm not 15% or over and don't really have an issue with VAT, but i wanna see if i'm one of the types who have a cortisol issue when it comes to sub-Q abdominal fat. I'll basically run this for the final 4 weeks of this diet.

Weighed myself today at 15st 2lbs (212lbs), which is 3.5lbs lighter than last week. Bear in mind last week i was retaining a lot from the refeed i had the friday before, so this is probably dead on. 

Workout Summary:

Delts: 6 sets.
triceps: 6 sets.

Abs and calves to finish.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2005)

I am stuck at a plateau, plus I start to taper down T3 tomorrow.  I am almost out of Rhodiola as well,  Purchased some sesathin and Thyroid Energy yesterday and should have it Monday.

This week activity level increases dramatically to combat the slower metabolism.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 20, 2005)

I feel like the scale is not moving either.  On the other hand, I am looking may more vascular.

My chest is beginning to show striations, and the veins are popping out all over.  I am actually at a nice bodyfat level for me.  I still have a bunch to lose, but I cannot maintain any leaner than this -- hell, this will be tough.  But this is sort of ideal, and a benchmark going forward for the fattest I will allow myself to become.  In otherwords, when my gut hits this size, its time to diet.

Oh, strength was up some today, and its a high carb day.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am stuck at a plateau, plus I start to taper down T3 tomorrow.  I am almost out of Rhodiola as well,  Purchased some sesathin and Thyroid Energy yesterday and should have it Monday.
> 
> This week activity level increases dramatically to combat the slower metabolism.



Do you not think you started the T3 a bit too soon into the cut? Do you not think you could have dropped a respectful 5-10lbs at your starting level of bf without the T3?

SesaThin is good stuff. What's in thyroid Energy? Guggles?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 21, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I feel like the scale is not moving either.  On the other hand, I am looking may more vascular.
> 
> My chest is beginning to show striations, and the veins are popping out all over.  I am actually at a nice bodyfat level for me.  I still have a bunch to lose, but I cannot maintain any leaner than this -- hell, this will be tough.  But this is sort of ideal, and a benchmark going forward for the fattest I will allow myself to become.  In otherwords, when my gut hits this size, its time to diet.
> 
> Oh, strength was up some today, and its a high carb day.




So obviously you wanna get a bit leaner still if this is your top-end of bf. Does that mean the mini-comp continues for at least 10 weeks with the lot of us? 

Re: your scale not changing - could be a recomp? In fact, it most likely is.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Do you not think you started the T3 a bit too soon into the cut? Do you not think you could have dropped a respectful 5-10lbs at your starting level of bf without the T3?
> 
> SesaThin is good stuff. What's in thyroid Energy? Guggles?



That is what I did.  I was 230 on January 1st and I didn't start the T3 until I was about 222 or so which I think was near the end of the first week.

Yeah, it has gugguls, here is the breakdown

Vitamin B-6 (from Pyndoxine HCI) 2 mg  100%  
Folate (as Folic Acid) 400 mcg  100%  
Vitamin B-12 (as Methylcobalamin) 60 mcg  1000%  
Iodine (from Kelp and Irish Moss) 225 mcg  150%  
Zinc (from L-Optizinc??® - Zinc L-Methionine Complex) 25 mg  170%  
Selenuium (from L-Selenomethionine) (Yeast-Free) 50 mcg  70%  
Copper (from Copper Amino Acid Chelate) 1 mg  50%  
L-Tyrosine (Free-Form) 1.0 g (1,000 mg)  â???  
Irish Moss (Chondius Crispus) (Thallus) 200 mg  â???  
Guggul (Commiphora Mukul) (Resinous Sap) 75 mg  â???  
Standardized Extract (min. 10% Guggulsterones)    
Kelp (laminaria digitate) (Whole Plant) 60 mg  â???  
Ashwagandha (Witharia Sommifera) (Root) 50 mg  â???  
Standardized Extract (min. 4.5% Withandides)    
Concentrace??® Trace Minerals 5 mg  â???


----------



## Robboe (Feb 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That is what I did.  I was 230 on January 1st and I didn't start the T3 until I was about 222 or so which I think was near the end of the first week.



Yeah, well that's what i mean. Starting as soon as week two may have been a bit unnecessary for your level of bf.

I'd have waited till week 6 or so.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2005)

We were on an 8 week cut and I was playing to win.  Second place may be good for you, but some of us are winners.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 21, 2005)

And look where it got you...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2005)

This will be my best week for weight loss.  I would be willing to bet the farm on it.  

I actually had enough T3 to last me 10 weeks, but I misplaced a good portion of them because I had them in a pill case that fell out of my bag.  Sons a bitches.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 21, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm hoping only it's only temporary, and probably caused by some stresses lately including going out more frequently, but my lower ab pouch appears to be bigger. I know at the start of this i said i wasn't fussed about my abs showin through so long as i got my chest and arms lean and my stomach "flat", but after all the effort i've/i'm put(ting) in, i'd like to see a bit more definition at least.

Gonna weigh myself tomorrow or thursday cause i'm shifting my refeed frequency up a day to every 6 days. I think it's time. I'll give this two weeks before going every 5 days for the last fortnight of this diet.

Been tired all day today (went out last night), and i had a feeling it would affect my performance, however it wasn't too bad. I was sensible with the weights on each set (i.e. not pushing my max each set) and it went very well. Even did some standing cable pullovers with the rope attachment. They felt good.

Oh, and i have shin splints - at least in my left leg. What a bitch.

Workout Summary:

Back: 9 sets.
Deads: 0 sets. Fuckin' shins.
Traps: 2 sets.

Calf training doesn't hurt, so i did 2 sets of seated raises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Why do you have shin splints? Been running?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2005)

Fat kids get shin splints.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 22, 2005)

And sexy lads, apparently.

Rock, yeah, been doing sprinting/power walking/interval running/stepping quite frequently onto of all the rest of my activity.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 23, 2005)

I went to bed early last night (at least by my standards) and had an awesome sleep. Woke up at about 4am desperate for a piss, but refused to get out of bed on principle. Have felt loads better today cause of the sleep though.

Weighed myself early - i'm 1.5lbs down since the weekend, so the numbers are still dropping. Another 1lbs off and i'll be below 210lbs, which i've never been under in about 2.5 years. So not bad at all.

Trained this afternoon and i was totally with it. Strength was up in places and my endurance was definately there. Tomorrow i refeed.

Workout Summary:

Chest: 8 sets.
Biceps: 6 sets.

Couple of sets for calves.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 23, 2005)

Strength is very erratic.  Bench strength seems to be increasing, arms and back ever decreasing.  Ah dieting.

Speaking of dieting, that continues to be erratic too.  My whole family has been sick, which has effected my ability to workout, and my eating.  And frankly my motivation to diet continues to wax and wane.  It sucks, but I am being honest.

I am heavily into my volume phase -- 6 sets per exercise.  I am tired and listless at my workouts, but they are generally solid workouts.  So I can't really complain about that.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 24, 2005)

Well that sucks.

Do you get any problems from your shoulder these days?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2005)

Nah, shoulder is holding up well.  I still use light weights on shoulder exercises, and only moderate weights with benching.  But otherwise, all is honky dory on that front.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

hey fellas, when is this contest supposed to be over?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2005)

Middle of next week (the Arnold) though I think it has been extended some.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 24, 2005)

Me, Dale and Matt are doing 10-12 weeks for definate, so at least another fortnight for us. Steve is on the fence a bit about whether he'll continue.

We've got nothing to do with the IM contest that has the separate forum though. I dunno when that one's supposed to be finished.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2005)

Things are going well on this end as well, but strength is up some days and down others.  I must say, 210 is much more comfortable than 230 wrt living your life.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Me, Dale and Matt are doing 10-12 weeks for definate, so at least another fortnight for us. Steve is on the fence a bit about whether he'll continue.
> 
> We've got nothing to do with the IM contest that has the separate forum though. I dunno when that one's supposed to be finished.



Wed next week marks 8 full weeks for me.  I will not be dieting then from Wed. through Sunday.

Monday I will resume the diet, though that week will be more of a maintenance after 1-2 starvation days to set things right again, and drop the extra bloat from 4 days of eating and drinking.

Then, after that week, I will do 2-3 weeks of dieting, and then phase into a 4 week mass cycle with xCEEd (Sledge's new CEE product, never tried CEE yet).

If my math is correct, that will put me at the end of April.  Hopefully at that point I will weight ~220 with a 38 inch stomach (I am at about 38.5 inches now at ~217).


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2005)

Let me know how you like the CEE.  I want to try Sledge's uncoupler. 

Have fun at the Arnold, I wish I was going.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Let me know how you like the CEE.  I want to try Sledge's uncoupler.
> 
> Have fun at the Arnold, I wish I was going.




Ditto to what Jodi said.  If you could drop comments here it would be appreciated.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 24, 2005)

Course.

Yeah, Jodi, I will probably give that a whirl after the CEE mass cycle.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeah, i done some reading on CEE. It looks quite a decent compound.

Anyhoo, onwards...

Refed last night, every 6 days now like i said it would be. I started it earlier so i wouldn't go to bed in pain, but i went a little heavy on the rice cakes (they just went down too easy) and did go to bed in pain in the end. God i hate refeeding.

Don't feel as refreshed or pumped as i did last refeed either, so i'm hoping to feel a bit refueld tomorrow once i'm back lipolytic.

Was busy doing shit and forgot all about my gym shutting an hour early on fridays, so was rushed at the gym. Got in about 7:10pm but still managed a decent workout. No SLDLs though - i didn't have enough time, nor did i want to aggrivate my shins anymore than the squats did.

Workout summary:

Quads: 7 sets.
Hams: 3 sets.

Seems a little low on the hams, but they get their fair share on squats and presses.

I have delts/tris tomorrow and may train at another gym about 20 mins away to see what it's like.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, and this weekend is checkpoint 4 so don't forget fellas.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 25, 2005)

Mine is like Tuesday or Wednesday (recall I started late).


----------



## Robboe (Feb 26, 2005)

I think you started on the wednesday mate.

Did train at another gym with a bud today. It's a real hardcore gym too - finger nails embedded in the walls where previous trainers have tried to scratch their way out to freedom with no luck, that sorta shit.

There were no numbers written on the weights, so i've got no idea what poundage i was shifting and i didn't keep a log of my training, so...

Workout Summary:

No fucking idea: several sets.

Updated pics are on Avant by the way folks, i've done some comparison pics since this was originally gonna be the final checkpoint, but we're gonna continue for at least one more checkpoint - possibly two. Go have a look, i'm quite pleased with the progress for 8 weeks work.

Stats tomorrow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 26, 2005)

My workout was balls today.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 26, 2005)

lol. Great update.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 26, 2005)

I am standing funny in these pics, but since they are no longer the final ones I am not going to retake them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 26, 2005)

And the final 3 for week 8


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 26, 2005)

Just compared before and after and must say I am pretty psyched, I forgot how bad I was.  As an added bonus, I present to you all a pic of me wearing the hat of the greatest NFL team in the world...


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> As an added bonus, I present to you all a pic of me wearing the hat of the greatest NFL team in the world...



haha, you wish.  Their just lucky they didn't have to face my jets in the playoffs...not really, but i can dream can't i?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Just compared before and after and must say I am pretty psyched, I forgot how bad I was.  As an added bonus, I present to you all a pic of me wearing the hat of the greatest NFL team in the world...


Sweet hat


----------



## Robboe (Feb 27, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Just compared before and after and must say I am pretty psyched, I forgot how bad I was.



Definately!

Super-smashing-brill work.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 28, 2005)

Had very little sleep last night, and lots and lots of sex, so i thought i'd be wrecked today but i'm quite normal actually. Decided to get my workout out the way early so was expecting a drab session, but it turned out to be very productive. BTW, changed my stand back workout, it was as follows:

T-Bars
Wide-Grip Pulldown
Deadlifts
One Arm Machine Row
Low Pulley Cable Row

It is now:

Barbell Rows
Standing Cable Pullovers (love these)
T-Bars
Deadlifts
Hammer-Strength Pulldown (OR) Low Pulley Cable Row

I just fancied a change last week and liked it, so i'll leave it as is for a few workouts. I want to switch my chest workout up a bit too, but i'm still paranoid about my left delt. Maybe tomorrow i will.

Workout Summary:

Back: 9 sets.
Erectors: 3 sets.
Traps: 2 sets.

OS&A and some abs, since i missed them on Saturday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 28, 2005)

Update: Chest today.  Quads too.  

Stats looked good, hopefully the pictures will as well.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Update: Chest today.  Quads too.
> 
> Stats looked good, hopefully the pictures will as well.



TP, i love your journal updates.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, I try to be as detailed as possible.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 28, 2005)

Sup Yanick, long time no see.

Steve, how has your strength been lately?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 28, 2005)

Steadily declining, unfortunately.  Nice that I held on for the better part of an 8 week cut though.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 28, 2005)

I had that after about 4-5 weeks, but it didn't drop too significantly and i've more or less maintained since.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2005)

I am surprised at how I did not put on 5lbs this weekend from all the shit I ate.

I am steady at 210.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am surprised at how I did not put on 5lbs this weekend from all the shit I ate.



Why did you eat shit? Honestly, are you finding it hard to go without junk food?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2005)

I ate nothing on Friday as a result of food poisoning.  I ate for the first time at 11pm on Friday, then it all went downhill from there.

As long as I stay away from junk food I am fine.  Once I have a bit of it I go apeshit.  Saturday I ate shit as well, but Sunday I had very good foods, but too much of them.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 1, 2005)

Felt tired pre-workout so was expecting a crappy session, but it actually turned into a very good one indeed.



Workout Summary:

Chest: 8 sets.
Biceps: 5 sets.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 1, 2005)

Update: Back.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 2, 2005)

Now you're just takin the piss, Steve!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 2, 2005)

I forgot to put in stats

Shoulders-49 1/2"
Chest-42 1/4"
Arms-14 1/4"
Forearms-12"  Right is 1/4" biger
Abdomen-32"
Waist-33 3/8"
Hips-37 1/4"
Thighs-24 1/4"
Calves-16"

Skinfolds

Chest-5mm
Abd-21mm
Thigh-5mm

Oddly enough, even though, unflexed, my arms are shrinking, they are the same flexed as from 4 weeks ago, 16.5"


----------



## Robboe (Mar 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I forgot to put in stats
> 
> Arms-14 1/4"
> 
> ...



Typo?

P.s. Awesome waist measurement by the way.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 2, 2005)

No, that is unflexed.

I was surprised by the waist measurement because it was high Saturday from the bloating.  Plus I have hypothyroid caused by ephedra supplements without any pre-existing thyroid condition.

I will try to get a chart up to show the progress.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 2, 2005)

Here, I made this for your viewing enjoyment.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 2, 2005)

Your waist was already damn small when you started. By my standards, anyway.

It looked a lot bigger than ~35".


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 2, 2005)

It felt alot bigger than 35", but that is what I done got.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 2, 2005)

hey Dale are you still doing the NASM OPT thing?


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 2, 2005)

At 35", I would have a 6 pack.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, that is unflexed.
> 
> I was surprised by the waist measurement because it was high Saturday from the bloating.  *Plus I have hypothyroid caused by ephedra supplements without any pre-existing thyroid condition.*
> 
> I will try to get a chart up to show the progress.


   I KNEW you were Johnnny. Noone else could write such stupid posts


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh, and great losses Dale!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey Dale are you still doing the NASM OPT thing?



Yeah, it is in my journal in the comp forum.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 2, 2005)

Quick, and yet detailed, update.

I have been carbing up (read, be a big fat pig) the past two days, and I have been filling out nicely.  Put on ~pounds as well.  Tomorrow - Sunday will be lots of bad food, so we shall see how much damage is done.

Today was my last workout before I leave for Columbus.  And a fine workout it was.  I did a potpouri of exercises, jumping from one bi exercise, to one tri exercise, back to a different bi exercise, and then a different tri exercise, with a set of calves thrown in now and again for good measure.

I don't ordinarily train this way, because in general I believe in structure, but once in a while its a nice change of pace, and definitely good for mixing things up.

Overall, I was pretty strong and nicely vascular.

And, I may even catch a workout in in Columbus with Derek, Layne and Marc.

See you all next week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 3, 2005)

I feel really fucking good right now. Could be the Sesathin, or maybe the Anabolic Matrix is starting to have a cumulative effect over the past 8 weeks.  I am thinking it is more likely the Sesathin as little aches and pains I had before are completely gone.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

hey all, i read through the journal over at avant yesterday and saw everyone's pictures, you all have made great progress.  And Rob you have made great progress since i last saw pictures of you, you got a wide back...now you just need some calves   Congrats everyone keep on pumping.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 3, 2005)

You musta last saw some old-ass pics, cause i pulled my back right up and lost it again lol.

Tell me about the calves.

Anyway, refed last night. Started earlier and got a lot of food down.

Trained legs this evening, had a wicked workout. Strength was up on everything and my endurance was really with it.

Workout Summary:

Quads: 8 sets.
Hams: 4 sets.

Some calves also.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Yan.

Dale, SesaThin is a strong anti-inflammatory, its a benefit few realize.

P.S.  I am at the Arnold, yo.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 5, 2005)

Holla at some bitches for me.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't think Mr Twin Peak would appreciate that.

Last night trained delts/tris and had another great workout. I've changed the way i train in order to reduce my post-workout fatigue (there's quite a helpful thread on Avant for anyone curious at a lot of suggestions) and i think it's helping. it's helping my workouts and overall strength also. I used to train like this last year but into the habbit of pushing both sets. Here's what i do:

i. Each exercise gets 2-3 sets - usually 2. 
ii. The first set is the "intense" set when i go heavy as i can for 4-6 reps.
iii. The second set is still intense, but i drop the weight to about 70% of my previous weight in order to get 8-12 reps. 
iv. Any drop sets or rest-pause are done during this set instead of on my first set, or on my 3rd set if applicable.

It helps any exercises after the current one as i'm not as fucked when i come to them. Like i said, i used tot rain like this but gradually got into the habbit of going all out on both sets and throwing in RP on the first and drop sets on the second. I'll ride this crest for a bit.

On the diet front, i'm gonna take a large chunk of carbs out of my daily numbers in order to see out these last two weeks - i'm shifting my refeed frequency up to every five days to compensate. Basically, i'm taking all the carbs out of one meal (about 50g carbs). So my total carbs will now be 180g.

Workout Summary:

Delts: 6 sets
Triceps: 6 sets

Some abs and calves also.

This morning i went to do some cardio - no running because my shins are feeling better already and i didn't want to aggrivate them any.

20 minutes of 30 sec intervals on the bike.
10 minutes stepper.
10 minutes medium paced walking.

I'll weigh-in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 5, 2005)

I am gaining fat by the minute.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 5, 2005)

Good times.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 6, 2005)

Another awesome workout. Not sure where these have been coming from - probably because of the extended refeeds and the increased frequency of them. I'm getting a lot of good rest these days also.

In fact, i'll tell you exactly what i did.

Workout:

Barbell Rows: 2 sets
T Bar rows: 2 sets
Cable pullovers: 2 sets
Hammer-strength pulldowns: 2 sets
Dumbbell shrugs: 2 sets
Reverse smith shrugs: 2 sets
Wide-grip cable low pulley rows: 1 set

Some calves also.

Weighed myself today and i'm 1lb down this week so i'm now 14st 12lbs (208lbs). With two more weeks of dieting before i put my calories up slightly, i reckon i may still hit the 205lb mark, although if i do i'll be eahvily depleted at the time.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2005)

Back up to 229, as of tonight.  Which is heavier than before I started this thing.  Tomorrow its back to dieting.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 6, 2005)

That should be one big poop.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Back up to 229, as of tonight.  Which is heavier than before I started this thing.  Tomorrow its back to dieting.


Did you eat all sort of yummy stuff?    How was the Arnold?  Did you meet up with anyone?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Back up to 229, as of tonight.  Which is heavier than before I started this thing.  Tomorrow its back to dieting.



This is what happens when I diet down as well.  I have considered applying duct tape daily, but that would just look odd.  I wouldn't be able to overeat, but neither could I communicate.  I am open for new ideas.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 7, 2005)

Cardinal - just don't binge. The size of Steve, it's no suprise he can put that much weight on within a few days - he can put away a helluva lotta food.

Chest day today. Trained nice and early and had a good workout. I can do DB benching now also, my shoulder is feeling fine on them - however, my DB benching form has changed so, like my barbell benching, i'm lowering to the nipple. When i used to do DB benching, i'd lower the DBs much higher up my chest - only a few inches below my clavicle. Now, i lower them lower down my chest and it feels fine on my shoulder. Still no flyes yet though, or incline DB presses. In time though, in time.

Looking flat already from the lowered carbs. Quite amazingly so - i never expected the difference to be apparent so soon. Last night was also quite hard to control appetite despite eating green veg for bulk and even drinking a glass of water with added physilium husk.

Workout Summary:

Chest: 8/10 sets
Biceps: 5 sets

Chest is 8/10 sets because i did 2 sets of BB curls for biceps supersetted with bodyweight dips, leaning in slightly for more chest emphasis.

Also some calves.

Tonight, i refeed. I have some cheap glucose powder to drink also, instead of paying money for overpriced energy drinks. Y'eard.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2005)

> he can put away a helluva lotta food.


Unfortunately, I think I could keep up with him


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I think I could keep up with him



Almost, but not quite.

Sledge, Joey (MAN), Marc (Scivation/Primaforce), Caleb and I had dinner with Marc and Joey's wives on Friday night.  That was cool -- they are good people.

I saw Matt and Mike, spoke with Bill Llewelyn for a while. I didn't see Eric, though Caleb did.

Hung out with Layne and Derek at the expo, though I didn't run into Patrick.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2005)

HOLY MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!

I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it.  So I plop my fatass on the scales yesterday and I weigh in at 214 lbs.  I was like fuck, but I knew I was not strict enough on my diet considering I am in recovery from the T3 use.  So, I go through a workout and get ready to shower and catch a glimpse in the mirror.  I was like WTF, this looks like more progress than I have achieved the entire 9 weeks prior.  So I gets home and pull out the tape to measure my abdomen and the reading is the same as week 8's checkpoint.  Then, I pull out the calipers and to my astonishment my abdominal skinfold was down 3mm.  I don't remember the last time my abdominal skinfold was below 20mm, but it was yesterday.  I know the accu-measure calipers are shit, but they are the ones I have used for the past 3 years so it is a major change.

Of special note is that the only thing i have changed in the past 2 weeks was adding the Thyroid Energy and Sesathin.

This is precisely what I needed, I was thinking of capping the cut at 10 weeks, but now I am going all the way to 12.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

Update:  The Cut -- Reloaded

I am back on track.  After gaining ~12-13 pounds while away, I dropped 4 of them this morning.  Which was suprising considering I did not really diet yesterday.  As of today, my "atkin's diet" begins.  I will generally have less fat then your normal atkins, but I will endulge in some finer foods (meats, eggs, and cheeses) now and again.

Today also began my full body workouts.  I did two working sets of the following:

incline bench (nailed 225 x 18, then 275 x 6)
hack squats
cable crossovers
1 leg, leg presses
calf extensions
pullups (got 8, then 7)
wide grip cable rows
should presses (machine)
heavy DB curls
nose breakers
preacher curls
1 arm reverse pressdown
bent over laterals
machine shrugs
leg curls

And I was suprised at how full, vascular and cut I looked.  Shocked actually.  Well, I will do this again on Fri, then thrice next week, then back to my intensity phase.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

If I ever had to do a fatkins diet, I'd starve.    Meat and eggs only just grosses me out 

Congrats on the progress Dale


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Update:

Twatted my knee while slamming my car door shut earlier. Can't bend my leg without excruciating pain. I'm writing this is comedy form, but seriously, it feels like i've shattered my patella.

So yeah, tomorrow's leg day might be in doubt.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

Ouch, you going to go have it checked out?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Great job Dale  That's awesome.

Good luck with the tweaking TP, but why not just Carb Cycle? 

TCD- Ouch, that sucks buddy. Take care of it and hope it's nothing lasting!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

I have been, for some time.  For a few reasons (synergistic supplements, emotional drain, etc.) I want to change the pace.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I have been, for some time.  For a few reasons (synergistic supplements, emotional drain, etc.) I want to change the pace.


 Good luck.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't see the point of waiting in a 4hr queue only for them to tell me to rest it.

I was only exaggerating earlier - it "feels" like it's shattered pain-wise, but by touch, still feels like it's in one piece. Which is obviously a good thing.

If a nice apple-sized lump forms by the morning i'll take a pic and post it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2005)

I will be tweaking my program a little bit in the next 2 days.

I am def. going through T3 withdrawal this time, however.  I don't feel like doing shit and I have been sleeping alot more lately.  I guess my body could use a little rest.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Dale, you cool with 12 weeks vs baseline being the judgement pics?

Steve's suggestion and i am easy. Looks like Matt is too.

If you agree, all we need is a judge. I vote me.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

I already offered to be the judge.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Might as well jsut congratulate Steve now then


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Only joking, i'm sure you'll be completely impartial and fair.

So that's that sorted then.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

BS - I kiss noones ass!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2005)

12 weeks is cool for me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Dale, you cool with 12 weeks vs baseline being the judgement pics?
> 
> Steve's suggestion and i am easy. Looks like Matt is too.
> 
> If you agree, all we need is a judge. I vote me.


I guess I'm cool with that too. When do we post pics and I embarrass you fellows?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2005)

Well we're into week 9 now, so final checkpoint is this weekend, then finals a fortnight after that, so in total, about 2.5 weeks left till you chicken out posting your pics cause we all look better than you. 


Update on the knee: Might just be the gram of buprofen i necked earlier, but the pain and gone down a lot. Still hurts to put any weight on it though, but it's not seizing up anymore.

The way i see it, one of two things is gonna happen - 1. I wake up tomorrow and it's like nothing ever happend, or 2. I wake up tomorrow with a balloon on my leg and nasty "after pain" for several days.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

I ain't doing the next checkpoint, but I'll do the finals.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

Feeling a little puffy there?


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

powers of the herb open up the mind


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

Not so much, see today's post above.

That said, I certainly won't be any better than the last set of pics.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> powers of the herb open up the mind



Stop smoking the ganja.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Stop smoking the ganja.


 SMOKING IS A GOOD NATURAL GIFT FROM GOD.  ARNOLD DID IT IN PUMPING IRON AND ALCOHOL IS 20 X WORSE WOULDNT YOU AGREE.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Not so much, see today's post above.
> 
> That said, I certainly won't be any better than the last set of pics.


I read it earlier but feel and look are too different things.  Mind messes with ya, well at least for me it does.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> SMOKING IS A GOOD NATURAL GIFT FROM GOD.  ARNOLD DID IT IN PUMPING IRON AND ALCOHOL IS 20 X WORSE WOULDNT YOU AGREE.



Both are detrimental to a BB physique.  Just because Arnold did it, doesnt mean shit.

Oh, and your CAPS key is stuck..


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

Perhaps I Would Be In Better Shape Now If These Past 12 Years I Didnt Smoke.........i Guess Ill Never Know Now!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 8, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> SMOKING IS A GOOD NATURAL GIFT FROM GOD.  ARNOLD DID IT IN PUMPING IRON AND ALCOHOL IS 20 X WORSE WOULDNT YOU AGREE.



It depends on for what purpose.  Marijuana is much more likely to cause cancer, for instance.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 9, 2005)

Everything in moderation, i say. I have a much better time on alcohol than i do on dope so i tend not to go for the latter - plus, i dispise having smoke in my lungs.

Update on the knee - feels MUCH better this morning. Only slight pain when i squat my bodyweight and it's more localised to the skin area and maybe just a bit of the upper tendon. I think i must have hit a nerve ending quite badly for so much pain, but it's sorted itself out since.

So, i after assessing my leg, i decided to switch delts/tris with thigh day so i'll see if my legs are up for training tomorrow night. That's a good 30hrs from now, if not more, so i should be feeling significantly fitter.

Despite hitting my chest only two days ago, my workout was great.

Summary:

Delts: 6 sets (improvements on all lifts).
Triceps: 6 sets.

Abs and even some calves, but not heavy and not seated. The pressure from the pad on the top of my knee woulda hurt i bet.

Steve, i'll not bother with the next checkpoint either so my pics are more noticably different in 3 weeks time. That's a good idea.

Been taking some photos on my camera phone after training and they've come out suprisingly good. I have two from post-chest training two days ago and one from post-delt training today. I'll get them emailed to me so i can put them up. I already have two on my PC, just waiting on the third. Despite being camera phone pics, they're quite good quality.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 9, 2005)

So we are skipping right to week 12?  Das good for me.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 9, 2005)

Just for the photos, yeah.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 9, 2005)

Right, lets see if i can get this right.

If this works, there's two pics taken on monday after chest training, and the third was taken after delt/tri training this morning. All three on my phone camera and emailled back to myself.

Ok, here we go - brace yourselves...


----------



## Robboe (Mar 9, 2005)

Ah cool, they work now.

Well, for me at least. if they don't work for anyone else i'll try and reattach them to see if it works, otherwise it's just tough.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Right, lets see if i can get this right.
> 
> If this works, there's two pics taken on monday after chest training, and the third was taken after delt/tri training this morning. All three on my phone camera and emailled back to myself.
> 
> Ok, here we go - brace yourselves...


  Nice chest,arms and delts   melikey


----------



## Robboe (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, i think they're a bit over-complimentary though.

Steve said i look jacked, and we all know that's just not true.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

You look good.. But you have a chicken neck!  Now I know where the name The Chicken Daddy came from LOL


----------



## Robboe (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, Steve said that too. My chin is actually in there, it's not all my neck!


----------



## bludevil (Mar 10, 2005)

nice pics. The 2nd pic shows some inner chest striations starting to creep in. Looks like diet is on key.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 10, 2005)

Ta.

My powers of speedy recovery meant my knee is still a bit tender, but i gave leg training a go anyway. It was more of a skin bruise than anything now. Had an awesome workout too, really powerful and focused.

Workout Summary:

Quads: 8 sets.
Hams: 5 sets.

Refeed tomorrow night, which is a day earlier than i had originally scheduled, but looks like i may be doing a driving job for a mate on saturday night/early sunday morning.


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin' good there chicken


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello you.

Do i recognise those quads?


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Hello you.
> 
> Do i recognise those quads?




...I guess you do 


....I had no idea quads could be so recognizable  lol


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's a combo of the quads, the small waist and the pose.

How's the training and diet going?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

Righty-O folks, today my quads are sore as hell in a brilliantly good way. But still, i'm gonna go and do some active recovery in the gym before i refeed this evening. I don't want overly sore legs hindering my back training tomorrow.

Also, since i'm gonna keep a journal documenting my use with LeptiGen Mass, which i intend to start tomorrow, this is also my last entry into this journal so i bid yee adieu. It's been an experience.

Drive safely.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2005)

leptigen mass, i though you're still cutting?

are you starting a new journal on here?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

I am cutting. The theory behind Mass is that you can stay slightly under maintenance calories and gain mass, potentially while dropping fat since you're still in negative calorie balance.

I'll explain my reasoning in the LG journal and if i forget to, bitchslap me and tell me to sort it out.

I'll have the journal on Avant but i'll shadow it here for everyone.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 11, 2005)

Another awesome full body workout today.  Second one this week.  And I hate full body workouts while doing them, but feel great after.  Next week its 3 full body workouts, then I switch back to a 6-8 week intensity phase.  Hot digity. 

On diet, I have dropped 11.5 of the 12 pounds I gained.  And today I had more veinage than I have had in recent memory.  The high(er) fat diet along with Lean Xtreme, PhenoGen and Rebound XT is doing wonders, and I am never hungry.  I did decide, after my 90 minute workout to have some carbs, so I slammed two bowls of oats with whey and natural peanut butter.  Yum.  Then for lunch it was back to protein and fats, but tonight is a little planned cheat (hopefully it will be little).

I think I take measurements this weekend, then it is two more weeks of cutting, and then Roberta challenged me to a lean mini-bulk.  Of course, I'll have to kick his scrawny ass in that as well.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> leptigen mass, i though you're still cutting?
> 
> are you starting a new journal on here?



Yan -->  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=949252#post949252


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 13, 2005)

I  was down to 215 today, the weight is flying off.  I hope its fat, and not muscle.  Or worse yet, bone.  That would suck.

I am using a combo of PhenoGen, Lean Xtreme, and a keto diet, and it is working marvelously.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey, is this thread dying?  I noticed TCD is now using another journal.

Regardless, we have 2 weeks til the big day.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

i'm sure TP will pop in with one of his infamous updates.

"worked out today, it was cool"

lol


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2005)

TP you are a big supporter of Leucine supplementation.  Do you just get that through BCAA's or do you have a source for it?


----------



## Robboe (Mar 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey, is this thread dying?  I noticed TCD is now using another journal.
> 
> Regardless, we have 2 weeks til the big day.



Not even 2 weeks. 1.5 since it's wednesday today.

I'm using another journal for the LG project and Steve has his ringing in the new year journal on avant to avoid updating.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> TP you are a big supporter of Leucine supplementation.  Do you just get that through BCAA's or do you have a source for it?



I wouldn't say big supporter, but a mild one.  And the answer to your question is both.  I tend to premix a months worth of my during and post workout shake.  Its got tons of goodies.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 16, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm sure TP will pop in with one of his infamous updates.
> 
> "worked out today, it was cool"
> 
> lol



Bastards.

Well, I have been dropping weight like mad.  I am down to 210 as of this morning.  My double dose PhenoGen, Lean Xtreme and Rebound XT is an unbelieve stack.  Unless of course I am losing muscle.  We will see in the morning when I have my next full body workout.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you look like you've lost muscle? When is your next high carb day?

I seriously never thought you'd nail 210 so soon. I'm almost getting to the point where i'd consider being worried about not winning our comp.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 17, 2005)

Today I looked a little flat, but I was in fact stronger than Monday.  I don't have any high carb days planned, but I did have some beans last night, some Vendetta preworkout today, and some oats after the workout.  Back to the previous plan, now.

You should be worried.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, you both should be worried. I'm still posting my pics.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 18, 2005)

See, I only get comments when my journal update is 4 words or less.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, my pics have been taken, I just need to merge them and upload.  I will put mine here and at Avant.

Rock you pussy fart, post em if ya got'em.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2005)

lol, pussy fart.


----------



## bludevil (Mar 30, 2005)

hmmmmmm....... pussy farts


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2005)

Okay, here they are.  One word of note, I couldn't find my baseline pics from before, so I had to pull them from here.  The baselines are a touch granier than the other ones.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2005)

2nd half


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn, you totally ditched that second chin lol  Nice job man.


----------

